# Strangest thing seen while hunting in a neighborhood?



## MarksExtra (Feb 20, 2010)

I've seen kids beating the crap outta each other, but seriously, I can't take hunting in neighborhoods. So much disruption that I think I'd rather not see any deer and hunt in peace out in the country.


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

didnt see this personally, but from someone I knew.

There is a HUGE piece of land next to a school in town here. Guy used to sneak in this piece of woods and bowhunt early in the season while it was still warm..Now mind you, these woods is a known party spot, and we have had a few fires back there in past years. Anyways, this guy is sitting in his stand and he hears running/crunching comming..Next thing he knows the whole schools track team runs by his stand out on practice..I think he gave that spot up after that..


----------



## broomebuck (Feb 6, 2010)

i had two hikers a guy and a girl come past me about 40 yards they stoped she bent over a log and you can guess what happend from there all while i was trying not to bust out laughing 25' up in my climber


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

On Saturday afternoons in the fall I get to listen to the local high school football game, band, commentating, whistles the whole deal


----------



## silentassassin (Jan 22, 2010)

broomebuck said:


> i had two hikers a guy and a girl come past me about 40 yards they stoped she bent over a log and you can guess what happend from there all while i was trying not to bust out laughing 25' up in my climber


The real question is; did you turn away for "their privacy" or get the binos out


----------



## boddah4 (Aug 18, 2008)

silentassassin said:


> The real question is; did you turn away for "their privacy" or get the binos out


If she was a looker I know I would have been getting the binos in focus.

:darkbeer:


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

Matt Musto said:


> On Saturday afternoons in the fall I get to listen to the local high school football game, band, commentating, whistles the whole deal




Ive heard the same, but it didnt ever bother the deer.


----------



## RMac (Feb 4, 2005)

broomebuck said:


> i had two hikers a guy and a girl come past me about 40 yards they stoped she bent over a log and you can guess what happend from there all while i was trying not to bust out laughing 25' up in my climber


Just wondering if his neck was swelled up and did she pee in his scrape first.:darkbeer:


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*No nieghborhood but*

Once I walked upon a brand new black Ford F150 setting in the middle of a mudhole with dried mud on the sidewalls. I looked down in the bed of the truck and it was full of empty beer cans almost to the brim. I was walking off when I heard the cans rustling and a coal miner comes crawling out of the cans still half crocked. He was covered in coal dust from head to toe.


----------



## 24hrsparkey (Feb 20, 2010)

While 17 deer were comming my way , just about to cross a small road to enter my woods.
A damn car stops right in the "path" ,, lets out a jogger " Hey see ya George !"
Deer scatter.


Another time,, I arrow a doe she runs off towards the driveway. I hunt here allot and deer shot run that way all the time often stopping short of the drive or right after it. I'm letting the deer bleed out ( hopefully) . A mini van stops right where i imagined the deer lay. I'm like great..... A lady pops out yaking on a cell phone looking at my deer in her head lights. She leaves , i go to retrieve my deer. The deer jumps back up , takes off to the corner of the lot. Im like damn i better wait some more. Next... a guy pulls right up to the corner of the lot and retieves his garbage cans , he does not notice the doe slightly in the woods.. he pulls off.
I'm going jesus mary and joeseph. WHAT Else can go wrong !!

Finnaly i marched over and got the doe. Never ever found the arrow , i think the mini van lady took it outa the deer. I hunt there allot and looked many times for that arrow.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

I hear church bells in one of my public spots. 
Kinda like it. Sounds nice and lets me know what time it is.


----------



## jagerace (Sep 22, 2006)

I was watching several deer approach me through the woods when suddenly this loud noise from behind caught my attention. I watched as the deer high tailed it outta there. A few moments later a hot air balloon comes floating right over the treeline I was in. I watched as they made a graceful landing on the golf course adjacent to the land I hunt.


----------



## Lefty18 (Nov 16, 2009)

Last time I was on a cougar hunt, I made my way to my spot, call it the Blue Martini in Orlando. I saw something a little unexpected, the Tiger, Tiger Woods that is. Seemed that he was on the prowl as well. He stalked his game away from the spot, and I don't know for sure, but I'm pretty sure he got a shot or two off on that cougar.


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

Well seen a lot of weird stuff in the short seven seasons I've hunted

But here goes, you can pick the weirdest

1) hunted my urban spot right by the airport. Highway just 125 yards away. Here a car slow down, stop, door slam and hear someone walking across the cut bean field and into the woods,. Here comes a business guy taking a whizz. Should have yelled or shot an arrow into the ground and made him whizz all over himself , must have really had to go. 


2) Sitting in a stand one morning right after day break. I hear a really loud snort, then another, louder and closer. soon right there just feet of the ground was a hot air ballon and two guys, they looked over at me and just kept on pulling the rope for more hot air. They barely made it over the tree tops, it was a sight.

3) Watched two chipmunk/ground squirrels chase each other around, finally the one pinned the other one down and got his freak on for like 5 minutes, I could just laugh, at one point I yelled some encouragment to him like " you go boy" LOL, didn't bother him at all. 

4) Watched the farmer from the farm next to me walk down the fence line , then stop and adjust his "package" for about 2 minutes, he looked like he was on a mission. LOL I mean he was adjusting the living heck out of it :mg:


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

broomebuck said:


> i had two hikers a guy and a girl come past me about 40 yards they stoped she bent over a log and you can guess what happend from there all while i was trying not to bust out laughing 25' up in my climber


Ummm, Man law.. WE need pics. :teeth:


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

I watched a lady run out to the clothes line in her shirt and bloomers. Had a crappy pair of Binos back then.

I once seen how close I could stalk up on this group of teenagers that were camping one time. I was decked out in my Advantage Timber camo and the fall leaves were perfect. I stalked the edge of the woods until I got about 25 yards away. I sat there and listened to the guys talk their crap in front of the girls. I slowly backed out and to this day they never knew I was there.


----------



## broomebuck (Feb 6, 2010)

i wish i carried a camera with me back then it was 16 years ago i never will forget that day


----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

broomebuck said:


> i wish i carried a camera with me back then it was 16 years ago i never will forget that day


 16 years ago you would have probably needed a set of hedge clippers and a camera...


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt keep them coming!


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

Jarred Holloway said:


> Last time I was on a cougar hunt, I made my way to my spot, call it the Blue Martini in Orlando. I saw something a little unexpected, the Tiger, Tiger Woods that is. Seemed that he was on the prowl as well. He stalked his game away from the spot, and I don't know for sure, but I'm pretty sure he got a shot or two off on that cougar.



Thats wrong, but funny...


----------



## alexander (May 4, 2009)

1. Had kids playing hidding and seek under my stand
2. Shot a deer and it died in my neighbors yard while she came home from work
3. Guy was riding his bike and kicked up some deer..He stopped to watch and enjoy them..I was 8yrs away up in a tree and I let the air out of one of those skinheads..The look on the guys face was priceless..


----------



## doepee (Jul 26, 2006)

Jarred Holloway said:


> Last time I was on a cougar hunt, I made my way to my spot, call it the Blue Martini in Orlando. I saw something a little unexpected, the Tiger, Tiger Woods that is. Seemed that he was on the prowl as well. He stalked his game away from the spot, and I don't know for sure, but I'm pretty sure he got a shot or two off on that cougar.


hahahahaha that is funny ---Doepee


----------



## shaftthrower (Feb 7, 2010)

broomebuck said:


> i had two hikers a guy and a girl come past me about 40 yards they stoped she bent over a log and you can guess what happend from there all while i was trying not to bust out laughing 25' up in my climber


Now thats huntenporn  I had a cub scout group wallk past me once.


----------



## SilentChris (Jul 20, 2008)

Found a hobo den across the street from my house on national forest land.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

RMac said:


> Just wondering if his neck was swelled up and did she pee in his scrape first.:darkbeer:


:mg::mg:


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

broomebuck said:


> i had two hikers a guy and a girl come past me about 40 yards they stoped she bent over a log and you can guess what happend from there all while i was trying not to bust out laughing 25' up in my climber


 When the doe stands still the chase ends.


----------



## mdhuntr (Feb 20, 2009)

i was hunting public land and watched this dude walk down the hiking trail @ 7am. That was about a half hour after daylight. Then he turns straight away from me wlks in about 10 yards and start to swrew steps in and hangs his lock on. this is about 70 yard from me and he had no clue i was there. half hour later i see him start down the tree about two steps and then back up again. i grabbed my bino's to see what the heck was going on. he drops his pants, bear hugs the tree, ars facing me and at that point i was no more good (no i could not watch anymore). five minutes later he is climbing down and heading out.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

mdhuntr said:


> i was hunting public land and watched this dude walk down the hiking trail @ 7am. That was about a half hour after daylight. Then he turns straight away from me wlks in about 10 yards and start to swrew steps in and hangs his lock on. this is about 70 yard from me and he had no clue i was there. half hour later i see him start down the tree about two steps and then back up again. i grabbed my bino's to see what the heck was going on. he drops his pants, bear hugs the tree, ars facing me and at that point i was no more good (no i could not watch anymore). five minutes later he is climbing down and heading out.


:dontknow::der::der:


----------



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

*hunting*

from one of my favorite tree stands I can see the roofline and some of the back deck of the neighbors house. 2 years ago they decided to have a crew put on a new roof. pneumatic naildrivers going on for two days. From what I could tell never phased the deer at all, killed a nice doe while the roof was being put on. There is always some noise coming from that area (its the end of a small sub-division) but the woods holds a nice population of deer.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

pybowhtr said:


> When the doe stands still the chase ends.


:secret:


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

broomebuck said:


> i had two hikers a guy and a girl come past me about 40 yards they stoped she bent over a log and you can guess what happend from there all while i was trying not to bust out laughing 25' up in my climber


lol, where in broome county was this?


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Had 2 guys pull up to a filed entrance...both get out with weed whackers and start cutting down everything in their pat...50 yards from me. Next thing I know a good buck came up to investigate the noise and I lett he air out of him. I almost went and thanked them.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

hoyt40 said:


> I use to watch a local kid go and hide to smoke his pot while in my stand.:mg:


What was the kid doing smoking pot in your stand? Rude.


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

hoyt40 said:


> Ive heard the same, but it didnt ever bother the deer.


Same here. Sometimes they even help locate turkeys for me when the wistle blows or someone hit the car horn.


----------



## Atheist (Feb 21, 2008)

MarksExtra said:


> I've seen kids beating the crap outta each other, but seriously, I can't take hunting in neighborhoods. So much disruption that I think I'd rather not see any deer and hunt in peace out in the country.


agreed, I hate being near people while hunting


----------



## pass-thru prod. (Mar 6, 2008)

I have posted this before but it is still funny as hell! this was waaaay back before we had quality equipment so please mind the grainy film. 

http://www.huntvids.com/video/450/funniest-day-in-the-woods-ever


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

MOC said:


> What was the kid doing smoking pot in your stand? Rude.


That would be rude, wouldn't it :mg::mg:


----------



## madbower (Dec 1, 2009)

*not in city limits but close to town....*

1. Had a group of kid on four wheelers come romping through the woods which they had no permission to be there. This is right when it was getting good in the afternoon and I had a group of does heading my way. The does split back where they camre from. They stopped under my climber literally to smoke a sig.
I look down at then and said " hey what the hell are you doing here?" I pulled my phone out as if I was dialing a number and said" you better not be there when the sherrifs get here". They were 15-16 years old and their faces where just a sight to see. I scared them pretty good. They hurried away across the creek and one of the kids flipped his quad backwards going up the bank. This was 6-7 years ago.

2. This one really pissed me off! I've been seeing a lot of good bucks in a particular area and worked hard figuring out where the best spot would be. After extensive research i tracked down THE land owner where a particular big buck I've been seeing regulary. I landed permission to hunt ther area and i was totally stoked. So one day i was hunting and found a new stand hung up in the fron part of the property. Called the owner and asked if it should be there (i was told i was the only one hunting there). The owner told me to take it down. So i did.
The next time i went out was during gun season and I took my bow. The adjacent property had some tractor going through it throughout the morning. Around 11 am a man came walking towards me, crossed onto the property I had permission to hunt with his hand inside his jacket as if he was carying heat ( i was 45 yards away from his property hunting a wooded fence row). I thought ok, what's this guys deal? He came up to me (i was in a tree) and asked very irritatedly if I had permission to hunt. I replied yes i do, said the owners name and the whole 9 yards. During this whole time he never took his hand outside of the jacket. Needless to say i was very warry of this predictament I found myself in. then he proceeded to tell me that he had a gun, which just confirmed his posture to me. He then said that he called the owner on his "CELL" and he told him nobody had permission to hunt. I replied thats interesting because he doesn't have a cell. This made him even more mad that i caught him lying. I told him that I'm not sure about the law on this but i feel threatened by your actions. He then pulled his hand out of the jacket and told me to NOT GO ONTO HIS LAND! He left.
Well I was like crap, I'm sure my hunting is totally screwed. But i decided to stay in stand till noon. Not 2 minutes later I look towards the front of the property and saw a guy walking towards me. I'm thinging what the hell now?!
This guy came up to me and was really pissed off carrying a muzzleloader. "DID YOU TAKE MY STAND?!" I said yep and explained why i did it. He loosened up then as he began to understand it wasn't my fault. He did have permission to hunt. The landowner (older guy) must have forgotted all about giving permission to this guys. By this time I decided to get out of the tree because this hunt was surely screwed up.
Were stood there talking for about 10 minutes right at my tree and the hunter said "**** huge buck!" I turn, and sure enough there's the big guy I was after standing at the corner of the field looking right at us 45 yards away. He did a lip curl and then turned around back to where he came from.

I WAS SO PISSED. He was for sure an booner! By far the craziest hunt i've ever been on. Hope it never happens again.

I ended up seeing the buck again a couple more times but never came closer than a couple hundred yards. To my knowledge he wasn't killed. So i should have a good shot at him in 2010.:darkbeer:


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

I live in the suburbs of New York City, and all of the above can happen on ANY day and none of these are out of the norm for me. besides the guy having his way with that chick:shade:


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

Jarocal said:


> 16 years ago you would have probably needed a set of hedge clippers and a camera...


now that right there is funny, i just spit my soda everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!! good one!!


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

^^^^


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Biggest buck I ever shot run into a neighbors yard, crash into their pool and die.

I never hunted that stand again.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow seems to be a lot of Hot Air Balloons around lol, took this last Oct., wind came up and they were looking for any port in a storm.









Until moving to Jersey I have never hunted near subdivisions. We have houses that border on two sides of the place here. So far I have busted a bunch of kids having a paint ball war in the back of our property. Watched two of the local teenage boys cutting through a corner hand in hand(I didn't say a word lol) and didn't want to know what they were up too. Saw one of the local ladies sunbathing on her back deck, was way to cold to be sunbathing and I swear I had to wash my eyes out with soap when I got back to the house. Scared me so bad I almost fell out of the tree ! That woman needed a Bush Hog a Liposuction hose and 50 or 60 grand of Plastic surgery ! I still shiver when I think about it. Randy


----------



## a41120 (Feb 14, 2010)

*cat and fox*

Years ago i was sitting in a tree stand watching a field. It had an old road that went up through it there was a cat walking up the road and a fox was in the high grass watching the cat and stalking it. The fox jumped out at the cat and the cat puffed up so it was as big as the fox . It chased the fox out to the woodline and came back and continiued walking up the road. The things you see when you don't have a camera. :cat:


----------



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

I was hunting a snow covered ground blind and I hear a voice yelling "tinker...tinker...tinker" coming through the woods. After a bit a little white kick dog stops in front of my stand, and then a teen boy comes after him. The boy proceeds to grab the dog and roll around in the snow with him saying "I love you tinkerbell, you are the prettiest dog, I love you so much".

I didn't have the heart to yell at them. They were only 10 yards away and the boy would have been pretty embarrassed.


----------



## mtalbert (Oct 19, 2009)

I was hunting in a sense once doing some PI work. I was set up in a parking lot next to a hotel and the other guy was in the woods. Well a group of construction workers pull up in the parking lot of the hotel, get out, and start drinking beer. One of them got full and walked into the wood line and takes a leak. He was less than ten yards from my partner. The guy never knew he was there.


----------



## txsbowhunter (Nov 9, 2009)

i was hunting in a 30 acre empty lot near an airport and some guy came down in a parachute 40 yards away from my stand hahah... i htought it was very james bond gangsta stuff haha


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

txsbowhunter said:


> i htought it was very james bond gangsta stuff haha


:set1_rolf2::tongue:


----------



## Bull Run (Mar 30, 2009)

I watched the local game warden park his truck, lace up his boots, and proceed to walk within 30 yards of me while bowhunting. He had no idea that I was there, and I didn't alert him of it either...ahhhh, Illinois' finest:thumbs_do


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Biggest buck I ever shot run into a neighbors yard, crash into their pool and die.
> 
> I never hunted that stand again.



Yeah some people my frown on a dead buck in their pool.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I had a place in town that I hunted that allowed bowhunting. One morning during late season I arrived at my tree well before dark. It was pitch dark and I couldn't see anything. Once it started to get light, to my suprise there was a brand new Jeep Cherokee sitting about 50 yards away in the middle of the CRP field down in a ravine. The thing was just trashed. I followed the tracks back to where they busted down the barb wire fence. Called the cops and apparently it had been stolen the night before.

Another time my buddy and I were sitting in his box blind in late August to video deer in the evening. This blind was situated in the middle of a 50 acre alfalfa field. About 1 hour before dark my buddy got the cold sweats and told me had to go #2 now or he was going to loose it right in the blind. He ran out the door and only made it about 50 yards behind the blind in the wide open field. He drops his drawers and in the middle of doing business he hears a yell above him. He looks up and a hot air ballon was almost directly above us in the field about a 100 yards up. It was an old lady and little girl. He was mortified. The funny thing is I saw the hot air baloon come over the wood line just as he got out of the blind


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

lotalota said:


> I was hunting a snow covered ground blind and I hear a voice yelling "tinker...tinker...tinker" coming through the woods. After a bit a little white kick dog stops in front of my stand, and then a teen boy comes after him. The boy proceeds to grab the dog and roll around in the snow with him saying "I love you tinkerbell, you are the prettiest dog, I love you so much".
> 
> I didn't have the heart to yell at them. They were only 10 yards away and the boy would have been pretty embarrassed.


ahahahahahahaha the only one i actually laughed out loud on.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Liv4Rut said:


> Another time my buddy and I were sitting in his box blind in late August to video deer in the evening. This blind was situated in the middle of a 50 acre alfalfa field. About 1 hour before dark my buddy got the cold sweats and told me had to go #2 now or he was going to loose it right in the blind. He ran out the door and only made it about 50 yards behind the blind in the wide open field. He drops his drawers and in the middle of doing business he hears a yell above him. He looks up and a hot air ballon was almost directly above us in the field about a 100 yards up. It was an old lady and little girl. He was mortified. The funny thing is I saw the hot air baloon come over the wood line just as he got out of the blind



I also busted laughing at loud HAHA!! My wife said that was cruel, but she did laugh LOL. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## mathews86 (Mar 31, 2009)

I had a old doe bark at me once I never heard anything like it


----------



## bowbuck14 (Feb 13, 2010)

mathews86 said:


> I had a old doe bark at me once I never heard anything like it


Not married huh?


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

bowbuck14 said:


> Not married huh?


:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

I was glassing up on a hill behind a subdivision when a hiker came through on a well worn trail, I was watching her and noticed a bobcat was walking the opposite direction up the same trail. The bobcat saw the hiker and walked off the trail about 15 yards and crouched under a tree. Lady walked by and never saw the bobcat. It gave me an idea so I snuck around the hill and came down walking that same trail hoping the bobcat would try to hide just off to the side again but I never saw the kitty after that.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

mathews86 said:


> I had a old doe bark at me once I never heard anything like it





bowbuck14 said:


> Not married huh?


That reply is HILARIOUS!!!!!:lol3::set1_applaud::59::77:


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

grizzlyplumber said:


> I was glassing up on a hill behind a subdivision when a hiker came through on a well worn trail, I was watching her and noticed a bobcat was walking the opposite direction up the same trail. The bobcat saw the hiker and walked off the trail about 15 yards and crouched under a tree. Lady walked by and never saw the bobcat. It gave me an idea so I snuck around the hill and came down walking that same trail hoping the bobcat would try to hide just off to the side again but I never saw the kitty after that.


Thats strange


----------



## Ayastigi (Jul 9, 2007)

*front row seat*

Once while hunting public land near a fire lane next to private property. I saw a young man and young lady I would say in there early 20's walking down the fire lane. They walked within 50 yards of me and stopped by a creek and began putting on a show. I might add he was one luck guy! Unsure what to do I didnt say a word and they came and left and never knew I was there. :zip:


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

broomebuck said:


> i had two hikers a guy and a girl come past me about 40 yards they stoped she bent over a log and you can guess what happend from there all while i was trying not to bust out laughing 25' up in my climber


XXX treestand ? Bet that would sell great.


----------



## moondoondude (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know where to start. Almost all of my hunting is done in neighborhoods. I have seen some love-making. I have also seen love-making done to oneself, that was awkward, it was a lady walking her dog who took what I guess you could call a "pit stop" not too far off. What is really awkward is wondering what would happen if by chance she looked up and saw you during her personal playtime. I have also seen a couple doing the deed out there, that was awkward too. You feel like you aren't supposed to watch, it's just weird. 

When I was real young I had a group of 4-wheelers blow by me, then I had a big one come in right after them, they came back and busted the big one out. I was feeling really depressed when two more bucks came in, all within 5 or 10 minutes of these 4-wheelers buzzin around, I ended up killing a big 9 point. 

I have been hunting a particular small thicket down near some railroad tracks where I grew up for the majority of my life. I have killed a bunch of deer back there. Two years ago, there was a doe with one front leg completely missing, and the other was broken off right past the hoof. This was a remarkable animal, it could jump fences, navigate really well, and it could actually run pretty fast. It would lay down on its chest to eat and keep its hindquarters propped up in the back. Anyways, I kind of got attached to this doe but it got hit by a train to make a long story short. Its parts were all over the place, including a decapitated head in the middle of the tracks. Like a week later, I was hunting this stand, probably 40 yards off the railroad tracks. I used to see people walk up and down all the time. This emo-punk kid with his girlfriend came strolling up and sure enough, the chick stepped on this doe's head and freaked out. She yelled and screamed, caused a big scene, but it was funny so it was cool.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Dextee said:


> Had 2 guys pull up to a filed entrance...both get out with weed whackers and start cutting down everything in their pat...50 yards from me. Next thing I know a good buck came up to investigate the noise and I lett he air out of him. I almost went and thanked them.


I've actually witnessed this first hand. 

I weed whacker a huge shooting lane and area 20 yards from my stand, in Aug. one year, getting "ready" .

I set the weed wacker down, and thought I'd climb up and sit for a bit, just to get a feel for the view. Big ole 10 pt came strollin right in, sniffin' away.

I've been half tempted to try this during season, with bow in stand! They say deer hear chainsaws or weed whackers and relate it to fresh food on ground.

Makes sense.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

IndianaPSE said:


> I've actually witnessed this first hand.
> 
> I weed whacker a huge shooting lane and area 20 yards from my stand, in Aug. one year, getting "ready" .
> 
> ...


Interesting


----------



## Havoc-Tec (Dec 20, 2006)

This past saturday I was in my blind when I could see this mini van slowly coming up the road through the woods, as it got closer I could see a lady hanging out of the window, then a rope then I could see a pony running next to the van! They were running their pony down the side of the van! I texted my buddy and told him I could die now I have seen everything from a stand that a man could see now.


----------



## joshhutto (Jan 26, 2010)

I used to hunt this 40 acre spot next to my buddies house. One day I got off work early and made a quick trip out there to my secret spot. Well about 20mins later this dude who I had no idea was drove up about 60 yds from my stand on his 4 wheeler. I was like what the heck. Well I wait hoping he will leave as I didn't want to completely ruin my evening by screaming at him. About 15 mins go by and my buddies wife rides up on her 4 wheeler. Next thing you know I'm taking cell phone pics and sending them to my buddy. Needless to say they got divorced quick like, lol.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I would say the craziest thing I have seen was a whole HERD of deer chasing a gray cat! It was trying to get in our groudblind and the deer were trying to stomp it to death right up against our blind! It was my wifes very first hunt and we laughed so hard we were crying. Another time I was hunting in the AM and it was around 18 degrees out. I had four or five little does bedded down right under me. They were sound asleep with their heads tucked up close to their body. A big doe came in and was standing over one of the little ones with her front leg raised up as high as it would go. About the time I was wondering what the heck she was doing she cracked the little on top of the head with her hoof! The little one jumped up and the big doe bedded down where the little one was. I guess she wanted the warm spot to herself LOL!


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

flinginairos said:


> I would say the craziest thing I have seen was a whole HERD of deer chasing a gray cat! It was trying to get in our groudblind and the deer were trying to stomp it to death right up against our blind! It was my wifes very first hunt and we laughed so hard we were crying. Another time I was hunting in the AM and it was around 18 degrees out. I had four or five little does bedded down right under me. They were sound asleep with their heads tucked up close to their body. A big doe came in and was standing over one of the little ones with her front leg raised up as high as it would go. About the time I was wondering what the heck she was doing she cracked the little on top of the head with her hoof! The little one jumped up and the big doe bedded down where the little one was. I guess she wanted the warm spot to herself LOL!




Funny!


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

bowbuck14 said:


> Not married huh?




well played!


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

ats said:


> well played!


:shade::shade::shade:


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

last year:
Johnny Holmes band at Riverside Days...sat in my stand and listened for two hours. Shot a doe that night.

Two years ago:
Turkey hunting, pretty soon EVERY emergency vehicle in the county is driving around the section road. Sirens blazing...***???
NEXT a helicopter is hovering right over my turkey field!!!!
Next the neighboring property owner goes ripping by about 10 yards past my setup! I stand up and he stops...says sorry and then tears off across the field????
OK WTH!!! Pretty soon I see a big black column of smoke....A house was on fire on the adjoining property!


----------



## TheBuckSlayer (May 13, 2010)

*strange*

I saw 2 coyotes attack a partirage while in stand..........I killed one of them with my Bow!!!!!


----------



## brianhood (Mar 14, 2010)

I hunt some residential areas in the suburbs of baltimore Maryland. This is a vert affluent areas with some real animal lovers. My top experiences are as follow.
1. I got hit by a golf ball hit by a guy off his back porch. I just happened to be in the creek bottom behind his house.
2. I saw some sexual acts going on more than once.
3. I saw a lady put the turkey in the oven thanksgiving morning. Then she turned on the tv and I watched the morning news from my treestand through my binoculars.
4.I have personally seen leaf blowers that could probably put a man on the moon. I never knew they made something that loud that did not have wheels on it.
5.I had a land owner tell me to sit on his deck and kill all the deer in his yard and I could use his machine gun to do it.
6. The best one ever happened to my hunting partner. He shot a doe and it tried to cross a fairly busy county road and collapsed on the far bank. An animal lover pulled over in his mercedes diesel and tried to give the arrowed doe cpr. I died laughing when he told me!


----------



## Htown83 (Feb 18, 2010)

*6. The best one ever happened to my hunting partner. He shot a doe and it tried to cross a fairly busy county road and collapsed on the far bank. An animal lover pulled over in his mercedes diesel and tried to give the arrowed doe cpr. I died laughing when he told me! 
*


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

Htown83 said:


> *6. The best one ever happened to my hunting partner. He shot a doe and it tried to cross a fairly busy county road and collapsed on the far bank. An animal lover pulled over in his mercedes diesel and tried to give the arrowed doe cpr. I died laughing when he told me!
> *
> 
> 
> :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


:lol3::lol3::lol3:


----------



## Half Rack (Apr 21, 2010)

A guy checking his pot plants!


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

Half Rack said:


> A guy checking his pot plants!


nice!


----------



## drdraino (Jan 2, 2006)

*Ethical weapon ?*

One evening as i returned to where my truck was parked i jumped a deer, the deer ran towards a nearby road. I hear tires screech and WHAM! I get in my truck and ease out to the road to find a woman in a smaller car with the front end smashed and she's on her cell phone. She motions for me to come over to her while she's on the phone. She asks ,,,have any luck this evening while hunting? I politely say" No". She says ," well I did , I just hit a deer and its laying right there . you're more than welcome to take her". I didn't mention to her that i was the reason she hit the deer, i thanked her and loaded the doe to my truck and drove away. I did make sure she had a wrecker on the way


----------



## M Betts (Jan 12, 2010)

funny cause one of my ex's and me were........... enjoying nature while fishing when some hikers came by. doubt you could miss the big red sleeping bag twenty yards from the trail.


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

makes me wonder how many times i ve been spied on while taking chicks "hiking"


----------



## b0whunt3r19 (Jan 17, 2010)

I used to hunt in the SE part of the state at a friend's house who had a stand in a few acre wooded lot between a couple businesses.Everyday we hunted there,we'd count how many "immigrants" we saw that walked from building to building to go to work.I think the record was like 26 in the afternoon.The deer didn't seem to mind them and it was a good spot.My friend passed away a few years ago and I haven't been back since.

This year,one morning I grunted a few times and a doe came out of the brush all spooked.I heard something in the brush and what sounded like a grunt so I grunted again thinking it was a buck making a scrape.All of the sudden a bear comes running out of the brush and stops within 10 yards of me and I was sitting on the ground against a tree.That got the blood pumping in the early morning!


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Not me, but my best friend saw a gal flash her boyfreind/husband.
We still laugh about that one


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

drdraino said:


> One evening as i returned to where my truck was parked i jumped a deer, the deer ran towards a nearby road. I hear tires screech and WHAM! I get in my truck and ease out to the road to find a woman in a smaller car with the front end smashed and she's on her cell phone. She motions for me to come over to her while she's on the phone. She asks ,,,have any luck this evening while hunting? I politely say" No". She says ," well I did , I just hit a deer and its laying right there . you're more than welcome to take her". I didn't mention to her that i was the reason she hit the deer, i thanked her and loaded the doe to my truck and drove away. I did make sure she had a wrecker on the way



At least you got some fresh back straps!


----------



## shell waster (Jun 19, 2007)

while goose hunting the hippy neighbour came over (tresspassed) and started yelling at us for hunting to close to his house, shooting towards his house, huntings cruel, geese don't hurt anybody etc. etc. It was all BS, we were more than 700 m from his house, 500 m from the property line and shooting in the opposite direction, we think the only reason he came over is becasue he heard shooting, he couldn't even see where we were hunting from his house. The property owner who was hunting with us told the guy to leave. Again an earful while he left. the owner went to his house and called a CO. We moved to a spot along the fence where we could watch the hippy get a ticket for hunter harrassment and tresspassing. He sure did think that was too "groovy".


----------



## grtwht (Jul 5, 2005)

Got in the ground blind about 30 minutes before daylight and kept hearing something walking around the blind. figured it was deer or hogs. As the light started to get better i kept hearing the footsteps and was trying to look out the windows to see what it was. the footsteps got *real* close and sounded like on the right side. i leaned out the window even further when I caught movement on my left side. when i turned i say the BIGGEST eyes I have ever seen not 4" from my face! Someone had let their *ostrich *loose and he was wanting in the blind!! That bird followed the lease members around for three days whenever we walked thru the lease.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

grtwht said:


> Got in the ground blind about 30 minutes before daylight and kept hearing something walking around the blind. figured it was deer or hogs. As the light started to get better i kept hearing the footsteps and was trying to look out the windows to see what it was. the footsteps got *real* close and sounded like on the right side. i leaned out the window even further when I caught movement on my left side. when i turned i say the BIGGEST eyes I have ever seen not 4" from my face! Someone had let their *ostrich *loose and he was wanting in the blind!! That bird followed the lease members around for three days whenever we walked thru the lease.


They say it taste like chicken.....


----------



## moondoondude (Dec 17, 2009)

grtwht said:


> Got in the ground blind about 30 minutes before daylight and kept hearing something walking around the blind. figured it was deer or hogs. As the light started to get better i kept hearing the footsteps and was trying to look out the windows to see what it was. the footsteps got *real* close and sounded like on the right side. i leaned out the window even further when I caught movement on my left side. when i turned i say the BIGGEST eyes I have ever seen not 4" from my face! Someone had let their *ostrich *loose and he was wanting in the blind!! That bird followed the lease members around for three days whenever we walked thru the lease.


Wow. Don't know how I would react to that.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

moondoondude said:


> Wow. Don't know how I would react to that.


ttt


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

Dean Bower said:


> Once I walked upon a brand new black Ford F150 setting in the middle of a mudhole with dried mud on the sidewalls. I looked down in the bed of the truck and it was full of empty beer cans almost to the brim. I was walking off when I heard the cans rustling and a coal miner comes crawling out of the cans still half crocked. He was covered in coal dust from head to toe.


:sad::sad:


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

nycredneck said:


> I hear church bells in one of my public spots.
> Kinda like it. Sounds nice and lets me know what time it is.


Same here. :thumb: Except the time the church was being protested by that crazy Kansas "minister" whos church protests military funerals. 


Had some young neighbor kids spot my trail camera and spent about 20 minutes playing around it and posing for pics 


I listen to the roar of NASCAR warmups and racing when the cars are running


Constant highway noise gets annoying and makes it hard to hear approaching deer. I tend to stay out of the better spots in favor of being down the hill and out of some of the noise.


----------



## Thatmichhunter (May 19, 2010)

RxBowhunter said:


> Same here. :thumb: Except the time the church was being protested by that crazy Kansas "minister" whos church protests military funerals.
> 
> Had some young neighbor kids spot my trail camera and spent about 20 minutes playing around it and posing for pics
> 
> ...



if they protest that way again i will supply the arrows to lob there way


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Thatmichhunter said:


> if they protest that way again i will supply the arrows to lob there way


Trust me, I was motivated to prove the 86 yard shot end of story thread


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

rxbowhunter said:


> trust me, i was motivated to prove the 86 yard shot end of story thread :d


:d:d


----------



## cbyzerman (Aug 20, 2007)

I heard a story yrs ago in westchester county a guy was bowhunting and it was just starting to get light when a car pulled up and he heard a splash---- When he got done hunting he went over to the pond to examine it turned out to be a dead female body. I heard this story from several local people so I think its true.

I also heard that it was tied to several other women that were killed but they never found the killer.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

cbyzerman said:


> I heard a story yrs ago in westchester county a guy was bowhunting and it was just starting to get light when a car pulled up and he heard a splash---- When he got done hunting he went over to the pond to examine it turned out to be a dead female body. I heard this story from several local people so I think its true.
> 
> I also heard that it was tied to several other women that were killed but they never found the killer.



:mg::mg::mg:


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

I once spotted the hot MILF in her bedroom window.......Nevermind i'll save that one for myself. :mg:


----------



## DIRTY_MONTANA (Aug 13, 2009)

These were sent to me from a friend...I guess they were taken in Helena, MT. I'd be pissed if I got back home from a bad hunting trip and had these things hanging out in my lawn. "Oh there you guys are!" ha


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

DIRTY_MONTANA said:


> These were sent to me from a friend...I guess they were taken in Helena, MT. I'd be pissed if I got back home from a bad hunting trip and had these things hanging out in my lawn. "Oh there you guys are!" ha



Thats cool!


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

grtwht said:


> Got in the ground blind about 30 minutes before daylight and kept hearing something walking around the blind. figured it was deer or hogs. As the light started to get better i kept hearing the footsteps and was trying to look out the windows to see what it was. the footsteps got *real* close and sounded like on the right side. i leaned out the window even further when I caught movement on my left side. when i turned i say the BIGGEST eyes I have ever seen not 4" from my face! Someone had let their *ostrich *loose and he was wanting in the blind!! That bird followed the lease members around for three days whenever we walked thru the lease.


Good one!...:darkbeer:



hoyt40 said:


> They say it taste like chicken.....


That's what I hear.



moondoondude said:


> Wow. Don't know how I would react to that.


Shoot it. I'm pretty sure it's legal if it doesn't wear a collar in most places.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

Red Fletch said:


> Good one!...:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

DIRTY_MONTANA said:


> These were sent to me from a friend...I guess they were taken in Helena, MT. I'd be pissed if I got back home from a bad hunting trip and had these things hanging out in my lawn. "Oh there you guys are!" ha


Wow!!!! :mg::mg::mg:


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay, I'll have to dig down deep in my bag of hunting memories for those that involve urban hunts.

1. Back in the early 80's when I was in high school, my cousin and I took our .22 rifles and walked a little ways down the tracks behind the subdivision he lived in. It was right after daylight in the fall (probably fall break from school or something), and we were just plinking around. We sat on a trestle and were shooting at minnows in the water, and just hanging out. We'd probably been sitting there an hour when I heard something, and lo and behold, a bowhunter is climbing down out of his stand about 20 yards away. We never knew he was there. That was before I deer hunted, so I didn't realize at the time how aggravating that must have been for the guy. He never said a word -- he just walked away disgusted.

2. One morning I was bowhunting early fall in a large forested area adjacent to a park. I was within sight of a gravel access road with a pull-off. Suddenly, this white compact car with a male driving and a female passenger pulls up, with the passenger door slightly quartering away from me. I can tell that the woman is pulling off her pants as the driver exits the vehicle. He opens her door, she lies back in the front seat with her left leg on the dash and her right leg on the window shelf of the rear window -- and I get a straight-on, unobstructed view of her nether regions before the guy's naked butt blocks my view. Let me tell you, it was over pretty quickly. LOL!

3. Another time I was hunting late December, and man was it cold. I had a can of soda in the pocket of my coveralls -- and it froze and busted! Anyway, I was on a wooded ridge, with a view of the rear of a home in the field below. The house had one of those large glass sliding doors. It was just before daylight when a light came on in the house, and I saw a naked woman walk into the room and turn on the television. She never realized that someone might be able to see her.

4. My Dad and brother own 40 wooded acres that adjoins an affluent subdivision. I can't count the times that I've watched people ride their mower around the yard or fire up a leaf blower and deafen me. I've had little dogs come barking around down in the woods with teenaged kids yelling for them and walking around trying to catch them.


----------



## UntouchableNess (Mar 30, 2007)

hoyt40 said:


> They say it taste like chicken.....


I thought it tasted more like beef.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

UntouchableNess said:


> I thought it tasted more like beef.


Everything taste like chicken j/k


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

hoyt40 said:


> Everything taste like chicken j/k


ttt


----------



## Litzsru11 (Sep 10, 2007)

I was hunting by a well known walking trail about 60 yards off of it. This guy comes walking by and stops and starts looking around. I am like what is this guy looking for. He hops up in the woods and pulls his pants down and takes a crap. LETS JUST SAY IT WAS A CRAPY HUNT!


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Emu burgers are good!!! :wink:


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## bullbreaker (Nov 23, 2008)

ATV riding one evening on a buddy's cattle ranch in N.Central Fla. I come accross an area between one of the properties and his just covered with hog prints/rooting.I get off ATV to look(no weapon or bow) with me.It was around 7pm and I hear a bell with some man yelling "come and get it" while ringing bell.
If I had'nt seen it for myself I would not have believed it. The man I walked a little ways through woods(he never saw me) was ringing one of those old triangle cowboy type bells from a rope under his back porch.
With in a matter of about 40 seconds wild hogs start comming out of woods from all over to feed on corn and tomatoes he had scattered on ground.
Next afternoon we arrive and set up w/bows on ground paralel to one of many hog trails leading to hog din-ner.Bingo man rings bell around 7pm,it was like shooting fish in a barrel.Some of the hogs were so big that when one of us could not go and we were alone you'd have to pass up on them because you could not load them alone on your ATV.About 2nd or 3rd time we hunted that spot when walkin back to ATV's to retrieve them to go get hogs there were 2 hogs "chewin" on our ATV tires believe it or not.Thats how many hogs were in that area.
We hunted spot on and off for about 3 weeks and not every day to not burn it out.Eventually some hog hunters running dogs came accross that area and the bow hunting was never the same.
Boone


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)

Not in town but right off a gravel road along a creek crossing. Had a guy pop out of the hedgerow while deer were in the field. Afraid they would bust I rushed a shot and missed. The deer came up to my arrow and smelled it by this time I'm a wreck deer are blowing, got in one more clean miss, and yell to the guy "Did you see that S*#$" He yells back his name says he is just arrowhead hunting and throws his hands in the air and says "Don't Shoot!!" lol I was a 150 yards away....


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

bullbreaker said:


> ATV riding one evening on a buddy's cattle ranch in N.Central Fla. I come accross an area between one of the properties and his just covered with hog prints/rooting.I get off ATV to look(no weapon or bow) with me.It was around 7pm and I hear a bell with some man yelling "come and get it" while ringing bell.
> If I had'nt seen it for myself I would not have believed it. The man I walked a little ways through woods(he never saw me) was ringing one of those old triangle cowboy type bells from a rope under his back porch.
> With in a matter of about 40 seconds wild hogs start comming out of woods from all over to feed on corn and tomatoes he had scattered on ground.
> Next afternoon we arrive and set up w/bows on ground paralel to one of many hog trails leading to hog din-ner.Bingo man rings bell around 7pm,it was like shooting fish in a barrel.Some of the hogs were so big that when one of us could not go and we were alone you'd have to pass up on them because you could not load them alone on your ATV.About 2nd or 3rd time we hunted that spot when walkin back to ATV's to retrieve them to go get hogs there were 2 hogs "chewin" on our ATV tires believe it or not.Thats how many hogs were in that area.
> ...


Now thats awesome!


----------



## bullbreaker (Nov 23, 2008)

Ladies/gents forgot to add this to my post. This one here was a "scraaper" even part of his right ear was missing.
Boone


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

bullbreaker said:


> Ladies/gents forgot to add this to my post. This one here was a "scraaper" even part of his right ear was missing.
> Boone



Good looking mount


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

Seems like we all have a stories like these. I parked to hunt on some public land just east of Cincy. When I got out, I saw this guy and girl starting down the the trail with a sleeping bag. They quickly turned around and left.

Another time I was in a state park hiking. I decided I wanted to be on the trail at the top of the ridge not the one down by the creek. So I just cut up the hill. About half way up I look over and see a girl quickly pulling her top back up.


----------



## stuckon308 (Jun 11, 2010)

My dad was a teacher in a high school and while out hunting he walked up on two of his students bumpin' uglies. My oh my wouldn't that be an embarrassing rest of the school year.

There sure are a lot of people getting caught in the "bush".


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

There sure are a lot of people getting caught in the "bush".[/QUOTE]

Thats wrong...:mg:


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

hoyt40 said:


> There sure are a lot of people getting caught in the "bush".


Thats wrong...:mg:[/QUOTE]

ttt


----------



## NV200 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don’t hunt near town, but for me it’s the weird stuff I run into out in the middle of nowhere 50+ miles from civilization that throws me off. 

My brother and I were scouting for a muzzleloader muley hunt last year one afternoon when we ran into two druggy weirdoes. This was a spot where we had to drive a long ways to get to the trailhead and its kind of a weird spot with a little old shack that’s barely standing, very hills have eyes’ish in the middle of absolutely nowhere. Well we pull up and there is a truck so we think it’s an archery hunter, we debate turning around or going a different route. About then guy pops up from behind the truck and then another guy pops out from the truck, must have been laying down on the seat. One guy had road rash all over his arms and face, the other was about 6’6-6’7. They walk up to the truck and start talking, I was trying to figure out how fast I could get to my brothers glock if things got out of hand. Mr. Road Rash didn’t say much just eyeballed our gear and the fat cats in the bed of the truck, the huge guy was tripping out being nice one min and angry the next, asking if we had any beer or drugs on us. It took us a good 20-30 mins to get to a spot where we could leave and not piss the guy off enough to go nuts on us. So we weren’t too happy because it was the only trail into the area we wanted to scout and we just wasted an hour with drive time. Luckily we ran up into a spot we always looked at but never went to and ran into a couple good bucks. We ended up naming the new spot ‘Meth Lab’ due to being pushed out of our normal spot by two meth heads. 

A couple of my buddies had a weird experience hunting desert sheep here in Nevada. They were stalking a big ram when they saw a guy skylined a couple hundred yards above them. They thought it was another hunter until he started yodeling and singing his little heart out!


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

NV200 said:


> I don’t hunt near town, but for me it’s the weird stuff I run into out in the middle of nowhere 50+ miles from civilization that throws me off.
> 
> My brother and I were scouting for a muzzleloader muley hunt last year one afternoon when we ran into two druggy weirdoes. This was a spot where we had to drive a long ways to get to the trailhead and its kind of a weird spot with a little old shack that’s barely standing, very hills have eyes’ish in the middle of absolutely nowhere. Well we pull up and there is a truck so we think it’s an archery hunter, we debate turning around or going a different route. About then guy pops up from behind the truck and then another guy pops out from the truck, must have been laying down on the seat. One guy had road rash all over his arms and face, the other was about 6’6-6’7. They walk up to the truck and start talking, I was trying to figure out how fast I could get to my brothers glock if things got out of hand. Mr. Road Rash didn’t say much just eyeballed our gear and the fat cats in the bed of the truck, the huge guy was tripping out being nice one min and angry the next, asking if we had any beer or drugs on us. It took us a good 20-30 mins to get to a spot where we could leave and not piss the guy off enough to go nuts on us. So we weren’t too happy because it was the only trail into the area we wanted to scout and we just wasted an hour with drive time. Luckily we ran up into a spot we always looked at but never went to and ran into a couple good bucks. We ended up naming the new spot ‘Meth Lab’ due to being pushed out of our normal spot by two meth heads.
> 
> A couple of my buddies had a weird experience hunting desert sheep here in Nevada. They were stalking a big ram when they saw a guy skylined a couple hundred yards above them. They thought it was another hunter until he started yodeling and singing his little heart out!


ttt


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

^^^^


----------



## rutmaster (Dec 12, 2007)

this isnt a hunting story but once a buddy and i floated down the wabash river on some homemade rafts, it had been a long trip, caught alot of fish, and on the last leg we were just relaxing when my buddy brought to my attention a big boat mored to the bank and we were heading right for it, as we passed it, by less than a foot, we were silent, just standing looking on, and as the covered, back part of the boat came into view it was totally apparent why they were "parked" there, she on the far side of the boat, undressed and half bent over, he was standing right against our side of their boat only a foot from us as we passed, with his movie camera in hand, we remained silent, just giving each other the bug-eyed, i can't believe this is happening to us look, at that point she turned to to give him that, i am totally a ******* skin flick model look and at that point she saw us and gave us that deer in the headlights look and it took him about 15 seconds to realize that she wasn't acting and there was two very pleased onlookers standing a foot or so away! very funny! all i could say was, hey, whats up!!!! i still laugh at that!!


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

This was a good read thanks for your posts. I will have to remember not to have sex in the woods. Although I guess it would be a great way to get even with some of you since you would be blinded for life, or at the very least afraid to go back into the woods ever again for fear you might see something like that again.ukey:


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

popestev said:


> This was a good read thanks for your posts. I will have to remember not to have sex in the woods. Although I guess it would be a great way to get even with some of you since you would be blinded for life, or at the very least afraid to go back into the woods ever again for fear you might see something like that again.ukey:




lol


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

...


----------



## bowtroll (Mar 21, 2005)

This past season on the team overkill DVD quite a few funny neighborhood things are captured on film...A decent buck dies in the front yard of a house within feet of the truck...Hinkelmonster and Kevin are serenaded by some horrible trumpet playing by a neighbor kid...a 160 inch whitetail gets smoked and you can see the deck of a house in the background...close qtrs. for bowhunting but thats the way it is in the DC Metro area!!!


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

bowtroll said:


> This past season on the team overkill DVD quite a few funny neighborhood things are captured on film...A decent buck dies in the front yard of a house within feet of the truck...Hinkelmonster and Kevin are serenaded by some horrible trumpet playing by a neighbor kid...a 160 inch whitetail gets smoked and you can see the deck of a house in the background...close qtrs. for bowhunting but thats the way it is in the DC Metro area!!!


nice!


----------



## deathfromabove7 (Jul 15, 2010)

i was huntin this little 5 acre woods between to subdivisions. sittin in my ground blind and this chick in a lil bikini comes walkin by 10 yards away. she never knew i was there till i said 'watsup baby'. she jumped outta her skin, haha. but she came inside and told me her story  that was a memorable hunt. hahahaa


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

deathfromabove7 said:


> i was huntin this little 5 acre woods between to subdivisions. sittin in my ground blind and this chick in a lil bikini comes walkin by 10 yards away. she never knew i was there till i said 'watsup baby'. she jumped outta her skin, haha. but she came inside and told me her story  that was a memorable hunt. hahahaa



Details and pics, or it didn't happen!!! haha.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

deathfromabove7 said:


> chick in a lil bikini.... she came inside and told me her story


hopefully she was not all "talk" :wink:


ManLaw : gotta post them "PICS"


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

deathfromabove7 said:


> i was huntin this little 5 acre woods between to subdivisions. sittin in my ground blind and this chick in a lil bikini comes walkin by 10 yards away. she never knew i was there till i said 'watsup baby'. she jumped outta her skin, haha. but she came inside and told me her story  that was a memorable hunt. hahahaa



Complete stranger huh..


----------



## Thundercloud (Mar 1, 2010)

deathfromabove7 said:


> i was huntin this little 5 acre woods between to subdivisions. sittin in my ground blind and this chick in a lil bikini comes walkin by 10 yards away. she never knew i was there till i said 'watsup baby'. she jumped outta her skin, haha. but she came inside and told me her story  that was a memorable hunt. hahahaa


And then you opened your eyes all out of breath with baby batter running down your hand. 


I call BS on this story!!!!!


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

thundercloud said:


> and then you opened your eyes all out of breath with baby batter running down your hand.
> 
> 
> I call bs on this story!!!!!


lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jagerace (Sep 22, 2006)

I had a hot air balloon land in the same field as some deer that were almost within range in the late season. Needless to say they ran off.


----------



## volgrad7 (Aug 5, 2010)

Seen a bunch. Saw a kid , couldnt have been more than 17 or 18 way layin his girlfriend just inside the treeline about 30 yard away. Talk about weird. I decided not to watch because id hate to have to label myself an old pervert. Seen another couple go at it , this time i did take a few peeks. The best while hunting in KY near one of my Golf Courses id been having some morons bring their 4 wheelers in from an old firetrail on our property and id posted it and even spiked the trail but they kept comin. They stole on of my stands at one point so i was pretty pissed off. I was hunting very early season, Sept on one of my stands just inside the tree line looking over a small field with a couple old tracks in the middle of it. I had my trail cam out about 30 yards in front as id forgotten to take this particular cam down but it was early so i wasnt too worreid. Well here they come about 6 on the 4 wheelers. One of them somehow notices the cam and tells his buddies and they get off the quads and start walkin to my cam. One guys says, looks like we got a new trail cal. Im furious at this point, i knocked an arrow and dropped it in on them about 3 feet short. Those cats screamed like little girls. I already had another one knocked and my sidearm on my lap. I asked them if there was need for another arrow or better yet a couple rounds in their direction. I assured them the next time it would find its mark. They never returned


----------



## arky1 (May 10, 2009)

My wife and I love to go out in the outdoors to get busy and do our thing. No matter where we go I always have this funny feeling that someone is watching.


----------



## Kpap21 (Aug 5, 2010)

I had two people riding horses right under me last year. I guess my camo worked becuase they never noticed me. A couple years back i had a doe coming into range and someones dog came running through the woods barking at it. Needless to say that hunt was over.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thundercloud said:


> And then you opened your eyes all out of breath with baby batter running down your hand.
> 
> 
> I call BS on this story!!!!!


:angel::angel::thumbs_up


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

we were setting up for a bear drive one time on public land...ont of the few public spots we hunt, me and 4 guys get dropped off and we spread out a bit and whip it out and start pissing....after were done were standing there getting ready to start the drive and we look over and there is a guy in a blind about 20 yards away, we were all facing towards his blind as we were pissing hahahah....im sure he wasnt expecting to see 5 guys junk that day lol


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

....


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

hoyt40 said:


> ....


whats your problem


----------



## Kpap21 (Aug 5, 2010)

> whats your problem


Hes bumping the thread to the top of the forum


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

I feel left out....this will be my 8th archery season and the most exciting thing I've ever seen in the woods besides deer is a an elderly couple....thank god they kept there clothes on. I guess it was kind of funny becuase they walked withing 3 yards of my tree and never saw me...I just let them walk on by down the trail. About a week later they came back again but this time I couldn't help myself and yelled at them when they were about 20 yards away the lady almost fell over we said our hello's and they continued on. I felt bad afterwards because they lady could have dropped dead of a heart attack thats how scared she was. In my current location I've only seen one guy walk threw two years ago about 50 yards away and 2 dog came running by....there's alway someone mowing there lawn on a nice day though.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

Kpap21 said:


> Hes bumping the thread to the top of the forum


my appologies i thought he was tryin to say i was BS-ing


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

scottprice said:


> my appologies i thought he was tryin to say i was BS-ing



no sweat.


----------



## deathfromabove7 (Jul 15, 2010)

You old guys sure quick.. She knew who i was because she came to alot of my partys. More then talkin went down


----------



## ikt (Nov 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## landon607 (Nov 5, 2007)

:77::77:


hoyt40 said:


> :set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


Comming from a guy that is on his third wife .I can laugh more than most. 

This a great thread. Very entertaining. ITs funny how people dont see hunters in the trees. I had two guys shoot at some turkeys out of season (missed) then they proceeded to cross the proporty line on to my land just a few yards from my tree. I said hey ,they never said a word just turned around.


----------



## drkeenan (Jul 22, 2010)

Was hunting state land when two guys 40 yds apart walked through with metal detectors......one hour later a model aiplane crashed in the woods 20 yds away. Two other guys retrieved it. Nobody saw me and I saw no deer. That was the day I committed to finding private land to hunt!!


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

volgrad7 said:


> Im furious at this point, i knocked an arrow and dropped it in on them about 3 feet short. Those cats screamed like little girls. I already had another one knocked and my sidearm on my lap. I asked them if there was need for another arrow or better yet a couple rounds in their direction. I assured them the next time it would find its mark. They never returned


While I certianly do not condone tresspassers nor theives, be glad you weren't arrested for this...


----------



## Bvan (Sep 16, 2008)

i used to hunt a spot where i could hear the packer games commentating


----------



## moosedrooln (Aug 15, 2005)

This thread is great! About 8 yrs ago I was going to try and hunt a decent public area. This area gets several hunters in it during the season, but it's a great spot and there were no vehicles anywhere this day, so I went in. I get way back in the woods near a creek that I know deer like to travel, and if any other hunters do show up they usually don't get this far in. Well I'm in my climber about 2 hours when I hear something coming my way. I'm thinking deer, but unfortunately I see another hunter looking for a place to set up. He makes his way RIGHT UNDER me and stops and starts looking around. He straps his climber on the tree next to mine not even 5 yds away from my tree and is getting his stuff ready to climb up. I calmly said "I'll take anything coming from the west and you take em if the come from the east". I swear that guy about exploded out of his skin. I scared him so bad he made a little bellar type noise and stumbled back. He was so embarrassed and felt so stupid, but I thought it was just hilarious. He said OMG I didn't even see you there...I guess I'm glad I'm not a deer. LOL...then he gathered his stuff and made way to a nearby spot I recommended. I ended up helping him drag his doe out later that afternoon. That sure was funny!


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Great stories guys, keep them coming!!!


----------



## rsmalley52 (Sep 23, 2009)

I was sitting in my stand and i heard a lot of ccrashing and comotion coming my way. I saw a doe coming running full sped otu of the woods into the alfalfa field and kept screaming across the field inot the treeline. all of a sudded a black wolf came running inot the field and made a big circle and stopped and huffed and puffed for a few seconds and then ran inot the woods right where the doe ran into! pretty exciting!


----------



## volgrad7 (Aug 5, 2010)

Never been in Eastern Kentucky have ya brother? Hahaha arrested


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

i have kids playing under me and one looked up as I waved to him....He shouted NINJA at the top of his lungs and took off running. His buddies must have not believed him as they came creeping back to see for themselves. When I peeked around the tree the too took off....I laughed for the rest of the evening. 

I also watched a lady peel potatoes for 15 minutes through her kitchen window before I shot a nice buck that collapsed in her yard. I had permission to hunt there and when I walked out to dress the deer she asked me to join her family for dinner as a thank you for "getting rid of that deer" LOL


----------



## woodie1976 (Dec 9, 2008)

here is the pic i took... we were doing a management hunt at one of the parks... now keep in mind the park is open year round and there is HUGE signs saying "Archery Deer Management Hunt In Progress Enter Trails At Own Risk" ... i was sitting there and i heard something so i turned around and seen these 2 yahoo's pushing a baby stroller come trampling right by my stand... they didnt see me till they where right under me when i cleared my throat they both about pooped them selfs right there on the spot when they seen a knocked arrow.. part i dont understand is the trail i was on.. its only about a half mile long if that and theres 14 more other nature trails in the park that are better than the ones i was on.. i thought i was going to be ok down there because theres 2 different creeks to cross just to get to the spot i was at


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

runningdeer said:


> i have kids playing under me and one looked up as I waved to him....He shouted NINJA at the top of his lungs and took off running. His buddies must have not believed him as they came creeping back to see for themselves. When I peeked around the tree the too took off....I laughed for the rest of the evening.
> 
> I also watched a lady peel potatoes for 15 minutes through her kitchen window before I shot a nice buck that collapsed in her yard. I had permission to hunt there and when I walked out to dress the deer she asked me to join her family for dinner* as a thank you for "getting rid of that deer" LOL*


*
*

Thats something you dont get everyday! A Thank You.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

hoyt40 said:


> [/B]
> 
> Thats something you dont get everyday! A Thank You.



Especially with fresh backstraps and mashed taters...


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

i was hunting a few hundred yards off a county road, i hear a truck stop, then a door close. the truck takes off. sure enough a few minutes later here comes a guy down the log raod. as he gets close i realize i know him. he gets to 10 yards, i am on the ground, and he had not seen me. isay hey man how are you. he cleared at least 3 feet of air. i cant believe he didnt see me.


----------



## cmalone1 (Nov 12, 2008)

runningdeer said:


> i have kids playing under me and one looked up as I waved to him....He shouted NINJA at the top of his lungs and took off running. His buddies must have not believed him as they came creeping back to see for themselves. When I peeked around the tree the too took off....I laughed for the rest of the evening.


I think i just pissed my pants a little laughing so hard!! This has got the be the funniest thing!! You know that kid went home and tried to tell his mom there was a ninja in the woods behind his house!!  Man this is a funny thread!!


----------



## f550 (Aug 12, 2010)

flinginairos said:


> I would say the craziest thing I have seen was a whole HERD of deer chasing a gray cat! It was trying to get in our groudblind and the deer were trying to stomp it to death right up against our blind!
> 
> I just shot coffee out my nose. That's funny!


----------



## Oceantoad1 (Sep 5, 2009)

These were great stories posted. KEEP THEM COMING!!!. I was hunting some priviate property last year when across the small pasture this lady was out feeding her geese/swans. I swear she was having a conversation with them because each time she asked a question they were honking like crazy. I thought that was pretty neat. I had a hawk land on a branch right next to me in a roughly made ground blind with brush. I heard this loud WHOOOSH and BAM..there he was 2 feet away. Scared the crap out of me but I didn't move a muscle. He was there for about a minute then left as quickly as he came in.


----------



## heavyfire99 (Feb 11, 2003)

during gun season one day here in NY, i was hunting a pinch point that i've been really sucsessful in the past, i was about 20ft up off the ground when i see a guy with a climber coming into the pinch point. he was about 20 yards away, while he didnt see me, he hooked up his climber and began to climb. to my suprise, a big doe was only 15 yards away on the other side of me which was watching him. i had a doe tag so i let her have it. good thing he was wearing camo cuz im sure he emptied his bowels lol i laughed pretty damn hard, he didnt find it funny


----------



## cw118744 (Jul 16, 2010)

One day in early bow season I decided to hunt a homemade ladder stand that hadn't been hunted since the last season. I climbed up the ladder, turned and sat down on the pleather covered seat cushioned with rags. I sat for just a few seconds thinkin, man this seat feals a little lumpy? I stand up and turn at the same time to investigate the seat when holy &*%$ a freakin squirrel comes bustin outta the seat runnin up the tree and barkin his head off. I about crapped my pants and nearly jumped outta the stand. Takin a deep breath to calm down, I look down at the seat noticing the holes in the pleather. I turn and sit back down to keep from fallin since my knees are shakin uncontrollably. As I sittin down not giving second thought that there would be more than one critter in there. I still notice lumps so I stand back up only to have a second squirrel come barreling out. It made me jump, but not nearly as bad as the first one. I gave the seat a few nice jabs with my fist before sittin back down. I bet it took a good half hour for my heart to quit pumpin so hard. I ended up shootin a nice 8pt that I have mounted on my wall that morning!!


----------



## K9Handler (Aug 15, 2010)

a few years ago i was hunting some land that my girlfriends (at the time) family owned. she knew which stand i was in and decided to come say by before she went off to her nursing classes. good thing it was a two person ladder stand.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

cw118744 said:


> One day in early bow season I decided to hunt a homemade ladder stand that hadn't been hunted since the last season. I climbed up the ladder, turned and sat down on the pleather covered seat cushioned with rags. I sat for just a few seconds thinkin, man this seat feals a little lumpy? I stand up and turn at the same time to investigate the seat when holy &*%$ a freakin squirrel comes bustin outta the seat runnin up the tree and barkin his head off. I about crapped my pants and nearly jumped outta the stand. Takin a deep breath to calm down, I look down at the seat noticing the holes in the pleather. I turn and sit back down to keep from fallin since my knees are shakin uncontrollably. As I sittin down not giving second thought that there would be more than one critter in there. I still notice lumps so I stand back up only to have a second squirrel come barreling out. It made me jump, but not nearly as bad as the first one. I gave the seat a few nice jabs with my fist before sittin back down. I bet it took a good half hour for my heart to quit pumpin so hard. I ended up shootin a nice 8pt that I have mounted on my wall that morning!!



That will wake you up!


----------



## redwingnut22 (Mar 28, 2006)

I watch sky divers. The runway is right across the wood line from my stand. The deer don't mind when the planes take off, or the people are screaming. They hear it all the time, and just keep going about their buisness.


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

well i was in my stand last year and dozed off and was awoken to a gunshot and a huge smashing sound i awake to a guy with a pistol and he shot my feeder down so i grab my bow and flung an arrow into the tree his way lmao you talkin about freaked out he was freaked lol dad was in a stand one time and heard something in the leaves and then when he had his bow drew waiting for it to walk through a guy says man this is a good spot aint it i hunt in a stand about 50 yrds across th holler lol


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> well i was in my stand last year and dozed off and was awoken to a gunshot and a huge smashing sound i awake to a guy with a pistol and he shot my feeder down *so i grab my bow and flung an arrow into the tree his way lmao* you talkin about freaked out he was freaked lol dad was in a stand one time and heard something in the leaves and then when he had his bow drew waiting for it to walk through a guy says man this is a good spot aint it i hunt in a stand about 50 yrds across th holler lol


wow


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

A couple years ago hunting the burb spot I was using a doe decoy.

The property owner next door and his wife seen it and thought it was a real deer.

See dogs all the time.


Out in the big woods last year.

Day before rifle opener. 

Had my attention when I heard something moving in the woods. Here come a guy walking around looking up into trees and talking to himself and pointing, figuring out which trees would work for the following morning.

He came within 5 yards of me and never seeing me or my blaze orange and yellow crested arrows. Even looked at the tree I was in.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## EFS64 (Aug 23, 2010)

1Badboy said:


> makes me wonder how many times i ve been spied on while taking chicks "hiking"


you can say that again LOL


----------



## Squirrelhntr91 (Nov 5, 2006)

1) I've had people walk their dogs on by me. 

2) I've had a guy and his son sharpen spears and walk by me throwing them around grunting and making caveman noises. 

3) I had a dog follow a scent trail I layed with a drag right to where I hung it over a scrape.

4) When I was about 12 oe 13 I stalked up on some kids a year older than me. They were partying while I was hunting so I stalked up on them, set my Foxpro outside their tent and let her rip with some coyote howls. The speed at which they bolted from the tent was truly amazing.

5) And my favorite was just last year in 2009. First week of November I rattled in a pair of 8 year olds...... on bicycles! LMAO One of them picked me out in the tree and wouldnt let the other come any closer.

I do most of my bowhunting in suburban spots. I hunt in Rockland County, NY which is 40 minutes from NYC. It makes for quite an interesting drag when you knock something down. I could go on and on to be honest.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

MNmike said:


> He came within 5 yards of me and never seeing me or my blaze orange and yellow crested arrows. Even looked at the tree I was in.




Haha *WOW!* Maybe he forgot his glasses LOL! :tongue:


----------



## happyfish (Aug 19, 2008)

It was early last season around 1:30pm I was set up on a log trail in a downed tree top when these two boys come walking by. They were packing a bag full of there dads beer. One of them stopped right in front of the tree top I was in and unzipped his pants to pee. I had to yell hey don't pee on me I don't think he saw me even after I yelled. The funny thing was not only did he literary pee all over him self, His buddy dropped the bag of beer as they ran off. I figured the hunt was over anyway so I picked up the beer and sat back agents a log and enjoyed a sandwich with a beer. I never saw those boy out there again.


----------



## idavis (Jan 15, 2010)

happyfish said:


> It was early last season around 1:30pm I was set up on a log trail in a downed tree top when these two boys come walking by. They were packing a bag full of there dads beer. One of them stopped right in front of the tree top I was in and unzipped his pants to pee. I had to yell hey don't pee on me I don't think he saw me even after I yelled. The funny thing was not only did he literary pee all over him self, His buddy dropped the bag of beer as they ran off. I figured the hunt was over anyway so I picked up the beer and sat back agents a log and enjoyed a sandwich with a beer. I never saw those boy out there again.


That's called the Beer God...I was flyfishing a stream in the middle of nowhere when I found an unopened can of beer in the stream:beer:


----------



## JonathanGlass (Mar 1, 2009)

this has gotta be the best 30-45 minutes of my life I have ever spent reading


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

isaacd said:


> That's called the Beer God...I was flyfishing a stream in the middle of nowhere when I found an unopened can of beer in the stream:beer:


That would be the beer fairy.


----------



## EFS64 (Aug 23, 2010)

JonathanGlass said:


> this has gotta be the best 30-45 minutes of my life I have ever spent reading


x2 :thumbs_up


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

One year I was hunting a shot a doe during December in the snow. The darn thing didnt run deep in to the timber, instead ran right into a neigboor's yard and died right there! I raced down out of my stand and drug the deer back to my area kicking fresh snow over the blood to cover up!!

had kids come out and play soccer in their yard about 50 yards away from my stand

No funny sex stories yet.


----------



## WV_Bowhunter72 (Aug 16, 2010)

This thread has me laughing so hard!!! Nothing too crazy while hunting, but one time my wife and I were fishing on a lake and nothing was biting, then all of a sudden a helicopter came and landed right where we were fishing from the shoreline. The pilot waited until we moved back to land. Some kids where jumping off the top of a trestle bridge into the lake and one slipped and fell and hit his head and this was the medivac. Pretty crazy day.

A buddy of mine was hunting on private land in suburban MD and he thought he heard a lady being raped. He had his shotgun with him and sneaked up on the guy and shouted at him. Turned out it was the landowners daughter and boyfriend getting busy in the woods. 

The property I hunt now is right next door to a clothing optional resort. The first time the landowners went to look at the land they had problems finding it and asked for directions. The fellow told him that he didn't know where it was but the good folks at the resort could tell them. They pulled up and they were surprised when they saw a bunch of old hags nude by the swimming pool. We still get a kick at that story after 10 years. The landowners father is a retired minister and was with them that day. He was quoted as saying, "Oh gosh, they're all a bunch of hogs."


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

This thread is hilarious..

No funny hunting stories, but one night me and my brother were catfishing in a small lake back in the middle of nowhere. Suddenly, an indian war chant starts up in the woods. We just sit there stunned and listened to it for about 10 minutes (kinda freaked me out) before it just stopped. We asked a local landowner about it later and he told us some city guy had bought up some land near the lake. Seems he had been researching his family history and found out he had some Native American ancestors so he decided to change his name to Chief Something-or-other and try to live off the land.


----------



## Southern Fried (Oct 31, 2009)

I was in a tree, on an empty lot in my neighborhood (10 acres) near the end of the season. It doesn't snow or sleet that much in SC, actually when it does people freak out and stay indoors, so I was happy that a.m. when it was predicted to sleet with a snow mix. So 7 a.m. I'm set up and here comes the sleet. Man I'm pumped! I hear leaves crunching, a country club mom is walking through the woods in a jogging suit with her white and pink sneakers. Huh? I wonder where she could be headed sneaking through the woods on a Friday morning? "Brown Chicken Brown Cow"


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

Southern Fried said:


> I was in a tree, on an empty lot in my neighborhood (10 acres) near the end of the season. It doesn't snow or sleet that much in SC, actually when it does people freak out and stay indoors, so I was happy that a.m. when it was predicted to sleet with a snow mix. So 7 a.m. I'm set up and here comes the sleet. Man I'm pumped! I hear leaves crunching, a country club mom is walking through the woods in a jogging suit with her white and pink sneakers. Huh? I wonder where she could be headed sneaking through the woods on a Friday morning? *"Brown Chicken Brown Cow"*




What..


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

I wanted to post this, but I didn't want to seem prideful, but I'm going to do it. I hunted a small suburban woodlot behind my house in Grove City Ohio that had a field separating the houses on the street and the woodlot on one side and a railroad track separating the woodlot and the main city road on the other. I was up my stand one morning looking over the corn field, that had about 12 rows around the edges cut. It was foggy and crisp and I caught some movement up by one of my neighbors house. I threw the binos up an didn't recognize the person so I call the police and they caught the guy poking around a window on the side of the house.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

BLan said:


> I wanted to post this, but I didn't want to seem prideful, but I'm going to do it. I hunted a small suburban woodlot behind my house in Grove City Ohio that had a field separating the houses on the street and the woodlot on one side and a railroad track separating the woodlot and the main city road on the other. I was up my stand one morning looking over the corn field, that had about 12 rows around the edges cut. It was foggy and crisp and I caught some movement up by one of my neighbors house. I threw the binos up an didn't recognize the person so I call the police and they caught the guy poking around a window on the side of the house.


Nice!


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

///


----------



## K9Handler (Aug 15, 2010)

i just remembered this one. there was a nice 4-500 acre tract we hunted outside richmond in louisa county. the adjoining properties are smaller and have some odd fellows. one guy who recently bought 30 or so acres along the river wanted to make a cabin and try hunting. he made an entire cabin out of landscaping timbers, pretty impressive actually. There were also about 4 ferrel goats that roam the area. You see em wandering around now and then during hunting season. This "new" guy thought it would be cool to put out a salt block for the deer...needless to say he purchased two industrial sized cow licks and when he went to check on it...they were both practically gone, then on a trail from the salt lick leading directly to the river lay all 4 goats....dead to rights.


----------



## ikt (Nov 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ikt (Nov 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## aggiebow88 (Jan 20, 2005)

cw118744 said:


> One day in early bow season I decided to hunt a homemade ladder stand that hadn't been hunted since the last season. I climbed up the ladder, turned and sat down on the pleather covered seat cushioned with rags. I sat for just a few seconds thinkin, man this seat feals a little lumpy? I stand up and turn at the same time to investigate the seat when holy &*%$ a freakin squirrel comes bustin outta the seat runnin up the tree and barkin his head off. I about crapped my pants and nearly jumped outta the stand. Takin a deep breath to calm down, I look down at the seat noticing the holes in the pleather. I turn and sit back down to keep from fallin since my knees are shakin uncontrollably. As I sittin down not giving second thought that there would be more than one critter in there. I still notice lumps so I stand back up only to have a second squirrel come barreling out. It made me jump, but not nearly as bad as the first one. I gave the seat a few nice jabs with my fist before sittin back down. I bet it took a good half hour for my heart to quit pumpin so hard. I ended up shootin a nice 8pt that I have mounted on my wall that morning!!


This is GREAT,, Litterally LOL.


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

Man, I'll have to give this one some thought...used to hunt more "neighborhoods", but not so much anymore.

1) Had a guy see me walk across an open field to my stand, so he fired up his lawn mower, and "mowed" along the back of his yard for about 2 hours....never saw a thing that day.

2) Had trouble with other neighbors - they would walk their dogs along the edge of the woods whenever we parked our vehicle in sight. Had one walk along the edge of the woods singing "BORN FREE" at the top of her lungs - she managed to push a doe right to me.

3) Had a couple pull into my great-grandmothers old homestead a few years ago and park. Figured we'd better check it out, and found a guy and his girl about ready to get busy. They apologized, as they thought it was abandoned...in their defense, 99% of the time, it is...LOL.

4) Been attacked by 2 hawks and an owl on different occasions. Only one that really freaked me out was a giant great horned owl...almost had to shoot him, as he landed in a tree about 5 yards away and kept checking me out.

5) Best one was actually while squirrel hunting with my father. Doe and twins came through, so we both froze about 40 yards apart. The doe walked between us, but one of the fawns was apparently tired, so it walked over to Dad (in camo, but with a blaze orange vest on), and literally plopped down right at his feet (he was leaned against a tree). She may have actually made contact with his boots, and just totally relaxed. Dad let her lay there for about 10 minutes, while the old doe and the other fawn walked past. Finally he told her "Honey, you'd better catch up with them."...she about turned inside out getting out of there.


----------



## dmdshooter (Jun 3, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

hoyt40 said:


> [/B]
> 
> What..


Say it fast.


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

hunt1up said:


> Say it fast.





Ha i get it.... Nice.


----------



## aggiebow88 (Jan 20, 2005)

Rathbuck said:


> Man, I'll have to give this one some thought...used to hunt more "neighborhoods", but not so much anymore.
> 
> 1) Had a guy see me walk across an open field to my stand, so he fired up his lawn mower, and "mowed" along the back of his yard for about 2 hours....never saw a thing that day.
> 
> ...


Things like that is what makes the outdoors GREAT!!!!!


----------



## bps3040 (Oct 20, 2003)

I was in the middle of know where, Sanderson, Texas, and the urge to go comes over me. So, I am taking care of business, halfway up a canyon, when the border patrol helicopter shoots right over my head,(I never heard it approaching) about 30 yards up,and starts doing circles above me lol. It helped everything come out quickly  They circled around me a few times, laughing their butt's off and waving.... and then went on their merry way. My buddy's will not let me forget that one, lol


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

i was hunting and had two teenagers walk up on my and they jumped up a buck well the only split second it stops they are directly behind it!! so i didnt shoot it!


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

ok i got a few...

In WV we used to hunt around our cousin's house. We stopped by his house the night before season opens to get the cabin keys. He grows Christmas trees around his house. I decide to look around to see if there are any deer. It was hard to see down the hill so I run full bore down the hill to see if there was anything at the bottom. Well, i spooked a little spike buck about half way down. He is running away from me into the woods. I stop and he turns to look at me while running. Then, he runs flat into a fallen tree. He flips right over it and lands on his belly. This was about 15 yards from me and now i'm laughing very hard. The buck just sat there. After about 20 seconds he gets up and just stands there for a second. Then he walks off slowly.

Another time, same area. There was a small field that the neighborhood road curved around a field in the middle. EVERY evening the deer would come over the ridge, between the houses and into the field. My dad and I get tired of this and setup in the edge of the open field shooting away from the houses. Like clockwork, we see the deer coming through the trees. Just as they get close to the road, one of the jack***** home owners comes flying around the road laying on the horn and hanging out of his truck. "You better not shoot my deer! I feed them every night! I'm calling the game warrden!" I'm thinking GREAT this was a great idea. But, my dad walks down the road, unloads his 30-06 and walks up the guys driveway to greet this tree hugging nut. They exchange words and the guy still says hes calling the game warrden. My dad responds with "You wanna talk to him? He lives at the top of the hill and hes my cousin you dip shi#!" We were plenty far from the houses the guy just didn't like the deer getting shot. What a dip stick!

Nathan


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

bps3040 said:


> I was in the middle of know where, Sanderson, Texas, and the urge to go comes over me. So, I am taking care of business, halfway up a canyon, when the border patrol helicopter shoots right over my head,(I never heard it approaching) about 30 yards up,and starts doing circles above me lol. It helped everything come out quickly  They circled around me a few times, laughing their butt's off and waving.... and then went on their merry way. My buddy's will not let me forget that one, lol



Whats the odds/// lol


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

bps3040 said:


> I was in the middle of know where, Sanderson, Texas, and the urge to go comes over me. So, I am taking care of business, halfway up a canyon, when the border patrol helicopter shoots right over my head,(I never heard it approaching) about 30 yards up,and starts doing circles above me lol. It helped everything come out quickly  They circled around me a few times, laughing their butt's off and waving.... and then went on their merry way. My buddy's will not let me forget that one, lol




Oh GOD! Pepsi just shot out of my nose i was laughing so hard, Haha!! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## nyhunt79 (Dec 21, 2007)

-had four nice strutters coming in on a string a ways away. When they got about 100 yards away two dogs came tearing through the field and ended that hunt quick.

-sitting on the edge of a field one spring when I was nearly trampled by a doe bolting out of the woods. Seconds later I started hearing a strange loud noise and it was getting louder. Two minutes later a hot air balloon came right over my head right over the treetops. I could have hit it with a spare shell!


----------



## lardy125 (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry, this is kind of long - but I had to post it!

The cabin we hunt from is off of an private, gated road that only has 2 cabins on it. Our first night there we arrive in the rainstorm about 7pm (too late to hunt anyway), open the gate to the road and proceed in the 50 yards to the cabin's driveway. We're taking our sweet time since we can't hunt until the morning and it's pouring rain. After a quick supper we're sitting around shooting the breeze when we hear a loud car approaching on the main road, which is odd in itself because it's a fairly low-traffic road. Sure enough this car turns in and burns through the open gate, which we hadn't yet closed behind us. No big deal we think, probably just the other cabin's owner heading back there. We wait an hour or so and decide to head back there to check if we should lock the gate for the night. Sure enough, the car is at the other cabin, so we walk up and knock on the door. The response we get is a terse "WHAT DO YOU WANT?!", almost an accusation. We ask if we can lock the gate, assuming they'll have their key with them. "WE'LL BE FINE!" is the agitated response. Okey doke, no problem - we'll lock it up we say. So we head back and lock the gate with the chain and padlock as usual. About half an hour after that, we hear the car coming back down the logging road, and they stop at the gate. We of course assume they're just unlocking it so they can leave. About a minute later (which we thought was pretty quick, because it's kind of a pain to unlock the gate!) the car backs up and turns into the driveway of the cabin we're at, and proceeds to then back up again so it is now facing the gate with it's rear end. Kind of odd we think - maybe they forgot something back at their cabin. Then the back up/reverse lights come on. The car punches the gas, barreling towards the gate, proceeding to smash the living hill out of it!! They get out on the main road and take off. By this time my brother and I are in his car ready to haul after them, and off we go in the rainstorm on the soggy gravel roads. Our other buddy stays back and minds the cabin, in case the gate smashers come back. We're going 75/80 down the soggy road and believe it or not the junker car is outgaining us! To top it off, my brother is already on the phone with the police so he's preoccupied with driving AND giving them a rundown! We get out to the main highway and catch a fleeting glimpse of taillights down the road. We follow, hoping it's the right car, but lose any sight of them before the next town which is about 7 miles down the road. We stop to turn around in town, figuring they're gone. As we get back onto the highway, a car passes us going the other way - and it has a busted out taillight! We whip a u-turn, and casually come up behind the car to get the license plate, just in case. We pass them and then turn around and head back to the cabin, where the county squad is talking to our other buddy. We give the trooper the license plate info, and he radios it in. About 5 minutes later he comes back and tells us that car had just gotten pulled over - for a busted taillight! Turns out the driver of the car and his buddies had hunted at the other cabin in past years, but this time they were robbing the joint when we went to talk to them! They got a small amount of cash that other hunters had pooled, a bottle of booze and about 5 shot glasses. Hope it was worth it! I'll tell you that I woke up instantly at EVERY "noise of the night" the rest of that trip!!


----------



## yost44 (Feb 21, 2010)

this season I will be doing a management hunt in a park in downtown Cincinnati....it is right near a very sketchy part of town....I am sure I will probably see something there whether is be meth lab pot plants or god knows what else....people get killed near this area fairly frequently


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

yost44 said:


> this season I will be doing a management hunt in a park in downtown Cincinnati....it is right near a very sketchy part of town....I am sure I will probably see something there whether is be meth lab pot plants or god knows what else....people get killed near this area fairly frequently


Should be interesting...


----------



## micky_blue (Oct 16, 2008)

When I was a kid, 12 or 13, I was hunting in Jackson Ohio. I had my first deer walk past at maybe 15 yards, a big dopey doe that had no idea I was there. I raised my bow just in time to have 3 C-130s buzz the tree tops. She split and I saw nothing else.

About ten years ago I was muzzle loader hunting during Ohio's gun season one year. We were doing a drive and i was a stander. Four deer came right at me. Two bucks and two does. The deer stop at maybe 35-40 yards from me, I pic my buck and shoot. All I can see through the smoke is the other buck running at me. My gun is empty and I had no idea what to do so I put my arms in the air making myself as big as possible and yelled. Just a wild man scream, no words. The deer took off to the left and I happily wasn't gored.


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07 (Oct 4, 2005)

Best I've got is I was hunting this urban spot for the first time ever about 4 or 5 years ago. It's mainly field and my buddy and I decided to get a quick evening hunt in before we went back out the next morning. I setup on the ground behind a pile of brush on the field edge and didn't end up seeing anything. About dark he calls and says he's heading back up the field to the truck. Well I gather all my things and stand up to start walking and out of nowhere I hear bagpipes playing amazing grace. The whole walk up the field I felt like William Wallace coming home to his Irish homestead... ha.

Turns out the landowner (that I didn't know at all at the time) played in a little Irish band. He set out on his deck to practice right at dusk... We had a good laugh about it.


----------



## mathews86 (Mar 31, 2009)

I seen a badger take down a fawn


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

I've been doing management hunts in city parks for the past 2 years, have had many dogwalkers walk right under me without a clue I was there. Had a group of 6 or 7 boys riding bikes back and forth and jumping a dirt "ramp" about 20 yards from me for about half an hour...never noticed me. Most interesting thing I had a guy come walk down a trail looking all suspicious holding something in his hand, couldn't tell what it was. He walks past me and disappears in the thick brush behind me. About 20 minutes later he comes back through and walks 10 yards from me and from 20 feet in the air I can still smell that distinct smoke coming from him. Thing that sucked was there were 3 does heading down that same trail right to me when he came back through and he ran them off


----------



## bozo300 (Aug 17, 2006)

RMac said:


> Just wondering if his neck was swelled up and did she pee in his scrape first.:darkbeer:


holly crap!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## volgrad7 (Aug 5, 2010)

Another no so odd but crazy one. Im a golf course super and was hunting one of my courses near Williamsburg Va. I had seen some 150 class bucks on this property and we had eyed one monster i estimated to be 170 or so. Behind the maintenance shop there was a sloping little old road that led down into a swamp bottom with timber on the other side. I crossed the swamp and got to my tree and started to put out some doe pee at which point i spilled said doe pee all over my boot. Damn it! Oh well thought. Saw a lot of does that day but no bucks. As dark nears i head back across the swamp and begin to climb the road back to the shop where my truck is. Now at this point i was actually trying out a buddies crossbow to see what it was like and it was cocked and loaded because, well, you just never know. Im halfway up the little road when i hear.....gallop....gallop.....gallop......;thud......thud......crack....gallop......something was really trucking through the woods, i mean on a dead full out sprint and it was heading my way. It sounded like a freakin herd of buffalo. Now, looking into the timber on that side of the road i couldnt see a thing because light was fading and Laurel bushes were really thick. Thinking its possibly a deer i step back and shoulder my crossbow. By this time its getting closer and sounds like if it stays on course its going to come out about 15 yards above me on the road. Well, it didnt. About 2 feet in front of my out pops the biggest buck i have ever seen in my life. It was the bruiser, 170 class. Im talking he busted out of that laurel like a raging bull. I could literally have reached out and pulled his ears. Surprised, and not knowing really what to do ( i know what everyone will say, but when i monster buck pops out right on top of you , it takes a second to get your wit) i go to get a qucik shot off, hell i couldnt have missed the big joker. As i sort of reach for the trigger he turns looks right at me , lets out a huge knarly grunt and turns on a dime and is gone. My arrow left the crossbow and actually missed this big ole *******. I knew i had missed right away and it made me sick. I did tell my buddies even though i know im probably the only guy in the world to miss a 170 class buck from less than 2 yards away with a scoped weapon hahaha. My guess is that ole yahoo heard my footsteps and smelled that pee and come to get him some action. In hindsight, i probably should have just clubbed him over the head with the crossbow butt hahaha. I moved from the area for work the next year and one of my buddies dropped him. 174!!!!!!


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

yost44 said:


> this season I will be doing a management hunt in a park in downtown Cincinnati....it is right near a very sketchy part of town....I am sure I will probably see something there whether is be meth lab pot plants or god knows what else....people get killed near this area fairly frequently


That's why I chose California Woods over Mt. Airy. Good luck in hunting and avoiding trouble.


----------



## volgrad7 (Aug 5, 2010)

Also, one time i actually saw some state employees WORKING!!! Talk about strange!


----------



## Air Raider (May 18, 2010)

I wish i had somethin to contribute to all this .... these are hilarious:darkbeer:


----------



## xforceAxe6 (Apr 12, 2010)

I have no stories yet, but my uncle said that him and his two friends was squirrel hunting. My uncle and one guy went off in a different direction than the 3rd friend. A few hours later they could hear snorring and my uncle sneaked up behind the tree his friend was sleeping at, opened his lunchbox, ate the sandwhich and took a big bite out of an apple. He put the empty bag and the apple back in the box and the two of them laughed all the way back to the truck to wait on the sleeping friend. When they got to the truck their friend was waiting there for them and had been there for about ten minutes! They didn't stick around to find out who's lunch had been eaten, but I bet that guy was freaked out when he woke up and went to eat only to find the sandwhich gone and the apple with a bite in it.


----------



## bbrummon (May 16, 2008)

One opening day my neighbor shot an 8 point that staggered up to my stand and died. When he came over he asked if he could drag it out on a path on my land and gut it about 50 yards from my stand. I told him no problem. The path was along an over grown field. While dragging it a button buck starts running through the field and stops (my neighbor never saw him). As my Neighbor starts to gut his deer this little buck works his way to the edge of the path right in front of my stand. When he gets to the path he drops to his knees, creeps out and starts watching my neighbor. After a minute or two he creeps back into the brush and walks away. They can be curious critters.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

volgrad7 said:


> Also, one time i actually saw some state employees WORKING!!! Talk about strange!


That is strange!


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

hunt1up said:


> Say it fast.


got it!


----------



## BOE_Hunter (Jul 29, 2005)

How about the dang family going right by my stand calling for their lost dog/cat/hamster/snake--whever "Walter" was. That pretty much ruined that hunt. They never did see me though.


----------



## BOE_Hunter (Jul 29, 2005)

I forgot about this one. If you see my avatar, on this day me and my buddy doubled up right behind his house. He hit his deer real early and went in to have some coffee. The rest of the deer that were with his doe came my way and eventually gave me a shot about an hour later. After my buddy was done with his coffee and a short snooze he was headed out to my stand to get help with his dead doe. Just as he was at the corner near my stand, I shot my deer. After hitting my deer, it took off on a dead run right at my buddy. He had to do a head long dive into the bushes to keep from getting trampled by a deer with a broadhead hanging out of it. At least he knew which way my deer went.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

bugs825 said:


> ok i got a few...
> 
> In WV we used to hunt around our cousin's house. We stopped by his house the night before season opens to get the cabin keys. He grows Christmas trees around his house. I decide to look around to see if there are any deer. It was hard to see down the hill so I run full bore down the hill to see if there was anything at the bottom. Well, i spooked a little spike buck about half way down. He is running away from me into the woods. I stop and he turns to look at me while running. Then, he runs flat into a fallen tree. He flips right over it and lands on his belly. This was about 15 yards from me and now i'm laughing very hard. The buck just sat there. After about 20 seconds he gets up and just stands there for a second. Then he walks off slowly.


That brings back a memory, but not in a neighborhood. I was on a tractor once clearing some stuff with a buddy of mine at my grandpa's place. All of a sudden, two small bucks came running from our left through an old orchard, hit the clearing we were in and for some reason decided to jump clear over the top of a round bale. No idea why they did that, made no sense. First little buck cleared it fine, but the second one caught his back legs and fell on the other side. We were cracking up, and he stood up, shook it's head a little and took off after his buddy.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

MOC said:


> That brings back a memory, but not in a neighborhood. I was on a tractor once clearing some stuff with a buddy of mine at my grandpa's place. All of a sudden, two small bucks came running from our left through an old orchard, hit the clearing we were in and for some reason decided to jump clear over the top of a round bale. No idea why they did that, made no sense. First little buck cleared it fine, but the second one caught his back legs and fell on the other side. We were cracking up, and he stood up, shook it's head a little and took off after his buddy.


Thats funny


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## WalterJ (Feb 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ikt (Nov 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## jhg (Sep 26, 2005)

I was hunting just outside of town at a spot i had hunted for years with only the occasional dog or hiker, but nothing too outragious. Well i was up in my stand when my stomach starts grumbling and nature came calling. i climbed out of my stand and found a tree to lean up against to take care of my business when i hear a vehicle pull to a stop on the highway that runs adjacent to the woods i was hunting. i really didnt think much of it until i was about half way done and a van full of kids from the local college come walking through the woods with one of their professors, and begin talking about the creek that runs through the woods and taking water samples. I was mortified that i was going to get caught with my pants down so i scramble to get my pants up without being detected and i dont think i was. The bad part is i had to walk past them to get to my truck since i figured the hunt was pretty much over at that point.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

arky1 said:


> My wife and I love to go out in the outdoors to get busy and do our thing. No matter where we go I always have this funny feeling that someone is watching.


:mg::mg::mg:


----------



## Silage_Man26 (Sep 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 22, 2008)

Heard leaves rustling thought it was a deer walking. No it was a Ostrich or Emu. Then a little latter a cow with long horns came by. I thought where is the circus. That was behind my house.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hardtimes said:


> Then a little latter a cow with long horns came by. I thought where is the circus. That was behind my house.




A cow with horns?:tongue:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hardtimes said:


> Heard leaves rustling thought it was a deer walking. No it was a Ostrich or Emu. Then a little latter a cow with long horns came by. I thought where is the circus. That was behind my house.


Uuuummm.. please tell me you didn't try to milk that "cow".....


----------



## graydw1 (Nov 27, 2006)

Ya'll do know that cows *can* have horns don't you.


----------



## deathfromabove7 (Jul 15, 2010)

danged city boys.....


----------



## Rolandd (Mar 15, 2010)

I was hunting an urban stand once when I noticed this guy in camo walking toward my tree. I figured he was coming over to talk but instead walks right to the base of my tree and starts dropping his pants to take a dump!! I mean of all the places in the woods, my bloody tree. I hollar down to him and must have scared the living hell out of him as he starts to run while trying to pull up his pants and trips over a log. I can still remember the site of that guy running off over the hill holding his pants up. That was before cell cams, which would have been perfect. I still laugh about that encounter.


----------



## mattweum (Jun 20, 2007)

This wasn't directly in the city but we hunted an old farm where the landowner had a guy living in an old fish house out back. So the fish house guy claims the landowner is a werewolf who eats the local kids from the school when there is a full moon. We never saw anything strange in the woods but when you are walking out of the stand in the dark and this guy sneaks up on you I was definitely creeped out.

Another time we are doing a drive there during gun season and after its over and we didn't get any deer fish house guy kneels down between me and my brother and says "you can shoot me if you want". i'm pretty sure he was serious as he wasn't all there. I still cant believe we hunted with these guys and they carried guns. It was great land though.


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

I had a lady coming out on a upper deck of her house every morning topless ... Im sure she was cooling off after blow drying her hair. I was hunting 60 acres surrounded by houses inside the city limits. Funny thing was ... she watched the deer come through her backyard on there way to me. I watched her because she stood up when they showed up. It worked out well for us both!


----------



## Rolandd (Mar 15, 2010)

NARLEYHORNS said:


> I had a lady coming out on a upper deck of her house every morning topless ... Im sure she was cooling off after blow drying her hair. I was hunting 60 acres surrounded by houses inside the city limits. Funny thing was ... she watched the deer come through her backyard on there way to me. I watched her because she stood up when they showed up. It worked out well for us both!


Pictures or it never happened!!


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

mattweum said:


> This wasn't directly in the city but we hunted an old farm where the landowner had a guy living in an old fish house out back. So the fish house guy claims the landowner is a werewolf who eats the local kids from the school when there is a full moon. We never saw anything strange in the woods but when you are walking out of the stand in the dark and this guy sneaks up on you I was definitely creeped out.
> 
> Another time we are doing a drive there during gun season and after its over and we didn't get any deer fish house guy kneels down between me and my brother and says "you can shoot me if you want". i'm pretty sure he was serious as he wasn't all there. I still cant believe we hunted with these guys and they carried guns. It was great land though.


creepy


----------



## RyanC (Jul 19, 2010)

went out for opening day yesterday evening and a rock band decided to have practice about 300 yards behind me. really annoying!!! althought it would have been some kind of cool background music to arrow a big buck


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

hoyt40 said:


> creepy



Very lol.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

RyanC said:


> went out for opening day yesterday evening and a rock band decided to have practice about 300 yards behind me. really annoying!!! althought it would have been some kind of cool background music to arrow a big buck


That would have been cool!


----------



## micky_blue (Oct 16, 2008)

I would have preferred the topless lady to a rock band, but that's just me.


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

Search and rescue team!
I was hunting behind a large hood and an Autistic 7 yr old wandered away from his house and into our woods. I heard a bunch of hollering and got down to see what was up. Went and got my quad and helped look for him. They found him about 300 yds from my stand sitting next to a tree eating a granola bar, said he was on an "adventure"


----------



## gmchiryder (Dec 28, 2004)

A road killed horse and cop cars blocking the road I needed to turn on and a donkey that came walking thru the woods. I mean ***, who the heck keeps a donkey as a pet?


----------



## deernutz (Dec 19, 2008)

Hunt a piece of property behind a highschool. Always have kids cutting through while I'm hunting. Had one kid walk through during spring turkey about 6 yrds in front of me sitting on the ground. He walked by talking to himself the whole time and never saw me. The best is watching the football players get their a## kicked for the previous weeks game while I'm hunting. Kids puking on the track after sprints makes the time go by ukey:


----------



## scooter079 (Sep 30, 2009)

im in a hospital down town now due to the birth of my son and boy there are some deer and you do see alot of crazy stuff


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

scooter079 said:


> im in a hospital down town now due to the birth of my son and boy there are some deer and you do see alot of crazy stuff


lol


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

ttt


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

jwcatto said:


> Search and rescue team!
> I was hunting behind a large hood and an Autistic 7 yr old wandered away from his house and into our woods. I heard a bunch of hollering and got down to see what was up. Went and got my quad and helped look for him. They found him about 300 yds from my stand sitting next to a tree eating a granola bar, said he was on an "adventure"


:set1_applaud::set1_applaud: Glad they found him


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

NARLEYHORNS said:


> I had a lady coming out on a upper deck of her house every morning topless ... Im sure she was cooling off after blow drying her hair. I was hunting 60 acres surrounded by houses inside the city limits. Funny thing was ... she watched the deer come through her backyard on there way to me. I watched her because she stood up when they showed up. It worked out well for us both!


I have no desire to hunt around the cities and probably would choose to not hunt if that was the only choice. I like the country and the piece and quiet, but if I had a topless woman every morning I would reconsider. . . . . . . . .and move my stand closer. :chortle:


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

!!!


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

Just found that this one had somehow slipped waaaay down the list. Gots to be some good stories from this past season, so lets have em.


----------



## ultratec1971 (Nov 16, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## deer2fowl (Jul 6, 2008)

This happened several years ago while hunting my dads property. The neighbors find it ok to ride their 4 wheelers through a section of our property which doesn't set to well with me but I kinda have my hands tied due to it being dads land. 
I had set my decoy up for an evening hunt and climbed up into the stand not far from the property line. An hour or so into the hunt I hear a four wheeler coming. As it nears, I can see that it is the neighbors boy and his girlfriend. They proceed to head my direction only to stop about 15 yards short of my decoy and I can hear him say, "look there is a deer". After shutting the 4 wheeler off they looked amazed that, there is a deer standing in front of them. Well 20 seconds or so went by before reality set in and thats when he noticed me sitting up in the tree. He then points me out to the girlfriend and tries to talk to me. I remained silent for not wanting to cause hard feelings between dad and the neighbors but was furious. He proceeds to try to get my attention (not knowing who I was because of my face mask) finally by asking if it is me, calling me by name. I then speak up and say to just go on ****** calling him by name. Although very aggrevating to me, its still kinda funny knowing that they were so excited to be able to get so close to a doe decoy.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

deer2fowl said:


> This happened several years ago while hunting my dads property. The neighbors find it ok to ride their 4 wheelers through a section of our property which doesn't set to well with me but I kinda have my hands tied due to it being dads land.
> I had set my decoy up for an evening hunt and climbed up into the stand not far from the property line. An hour or so into the hunt I hear a four wheeler coming. As it nears, I can see that it is the neighbors boy and his girlfriend. They proceed to head my direction only to stop about 15 yards short of my decoy and I can hear him say, "look there is a deer". After shutting the 4 wheeler off they looked amazed that, there is a deer standing in front of them. Well 20 seconds or so went by before reality set in and thats when he noticed me sitting up in the tree. He then points me out to the girlfriend and tries to talk to me. I remained silent for not wanting to cause hard feelings between dad and the neighbors but was furious. He proceeds to try to get my attention (not knowing who I was because of my face mask) finally by asking if it is me, calling me by name. I then speak up and say to just go on ****** calling him by name. Although very aggrevating to me, its still kinda funny knowing that they were so excited to be able to get so close to a doe decoy.



I would have been mad also.


----------



## Digger437 (Aug 7, 2009)

Two years ago, sitting along the ridge behind the house in our subdivision, two small bucks come in and low and behold before my very eyes, they start going at it. No not, sparring, but guy on guy action.


----------



## ultratec1971 (Nov 16, 2008)

I do a bunch of urban hunting and saw nothing strange this year for a change,did see another pope and young take a rage thru the cage:shade::shade:


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Hunting in suburbua I see people all the time while on stand and they usually walk right by never noticing me, one day a couple weeks back this kid comes walking through and at 10 yards away sees me as I started moving my head frustrated, well he screamed like out loud and nearly fell over, I laughed so hard I almost dropped my bow.


----------



## welder1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Not an urban hunt, but last season on some wma land I follow bare feet footprints belonging to a female two miles from the nearest road. Cold, wet red clay in the middle of November. They were fresh as it had rained the night before. Very strange indeed.


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

welder1 said:


> Not an urban hunt, but last season on some wma land I follow bare feet footprints belonging to a female two miles from the nearest road. Cold, wet red clay in the middle of November. They were fresh as it had rained the night before. Very strange indeed.


We found her!! Its the lady in the trailcam photo! Lets see it quick before the site melts down.


----------



## MadMaxxis31 (Dec 11, 2010)

A house cat and a gray squirrel go at it...I was in my stand about 350 from my house.They were a couple squirrels running around when i looked out the field and see our family cat coming toward she put the stalk on at about 20yards then she slowly closed the distance and when the time was right she attacked pretty much dominated the squirrel..Cool to watch it and know i know why she lays on the back of the couch and stares out the field


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

I hunted a spot a few hundred yards from a high school for spring turkey one year, good spot. Went back for fall deer and at 8:00am they get on a loud speaker to start anouncing the days football games! DOH!!!


----------



## kskinner7 (Sep 30, 2010)

ultratec1971 said:


> I do a bunch of urban hunting and saw nothing strange this year for a change,did see another pope and young take a rage thru the cage:shade::shade:



The way everyone bashes them on this site it would have been a strange thing for him to die.:hello2:


----------



## ultratec1971 (Nov 16, 2008)

L


kskinner7 said:


> The way everyone bashes them on this site it would have been a strange thing for him to die.:hello2:


lol I need to stop killing trophy deer with these heads and swith to slick tricks all the big buck killers here shoot slick tricks


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

ultratec1971 said:


> Llol I need to stop killing trophy deer with these heads and swith to slick tricks all the big buck killers here shoot slick tricks


lol


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

had some kids messing around the blind and when we told them to leave they took off up through the woods


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

DIRTY_MONTANA said:


> These were sent to me from a friend...I guess they were taken in Helena, MT. I'd be pissed if I got back home from a bad hunting trip and had these things hanging out in my lawn. "Oh there you guys are!" ha


 my airosoft gun would be getting some shots lol


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2007)

A guy I know hunts in the urban areas like I do. Anyway he was going to his stand not far from a good sized park and walked up on a teenager who had hung himself from a tree. Really freaked this guy out


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

K9Handler said:


> a few years ago i was hunting some land that my girlfriends (at the time) family owned. she knew which stand i was in and decided to come say by before she went off to her nursing classes. good thing it was a two person ladder stand.


I guess you would call that a "one night stand".....:mg::wink::set1_applaud::RockOn::kiss:


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by K9Handler 
a few years ago i was hunting some land that my girlfriends (at the time) family owned. she knew which stand i was in and decided to come say by before she went off to her nursing classes. good thing it was a two person ladder stand.

And you broke up with her because?????????????????????????


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

kc outdoorsman said:


> A guy I know hunts in the urban areas like I do. Anyway he was going to his stand not far from a good sized park and walked up on a teenager who had hung himself from a tree. Really freaked this guy out


that sucks


----------



## dingle dave (Dec 23, 2009)

shell waster said:


> while goose hunting the hippy neighbour came over (tresspassed) and started yelling at us for hunting to close to his house, shooting towards his house, huntings cruel, geese don't hurt anybody etc. etc. It was all BS, we were more than 700 m from his house, 500 m from the property line and shooting in the opposite direction, we think the only reason he came over is becasue he heard shooting, he couldn't even see where we were hunting from his house. The property owner who was hunting with us told the guy to leave. Again an earful while he left. the owner went to his house and called a CO. We moved to a spot along the fence where we could watch the hippy get a ticket for hunter harrassment and tresspassing. He sure did think that was too "groovy".


Similar thing happened to my nephews. They were hunting geese in a field behind there house(this field is now a sub-division). Well my nephew shoots a goose an it ends up flying over into the neighbors backyard. By the time he got there to retrieve his bird the neighbor lady was loading it in the backseat of her car to take it to the vet to get the bird mended..lmao Anyways they end shooting like 50 geese that day......Crazya** PETA people


----------



## WisconsinTed (Nov 17, 2009)

not a hunting story but every summer I go to this local event a sportsman club puts on with a tractor pull and trapshooting. there is a nice trout stream next to the area. I through my pole and a few spinners in the car and I decided to take my little brother(at the time he was 13 and I was 19) fishing for a little bit. we walked the stream and caught a few fish and I turned around a bend and I saw two naked people in the creek, they saw me and frantically tried to put their clothes back on. lets just say the girl wasn't the type I wanted to see naked. My brother was behind me so I made a lame excuse "lets go back and try that last hole again" and tried to sound smart so those two could leave without him seeing them. they probably screwed the fishing up anyway.


----------



## schlep1967 (Feb 2, 2005)

Tried a new area on the farm one day. Some scraggly old pine trees that the doe were coming out of in the evening. Found one tree in the mess I could get my climber on and I climb up. Ten minutes later I see another guy that has permission to be on the land circling the bedding area working his way down towards me. He sneaks in right to the base of the tree I am in. And proceeds to start kicking away the leaves as I watch him through the base of my stand trying not to laugh. He finally get's situated so me being a nice polite hunter quietly asked "So I guess you want first shot?" He about turned inside out and actually ended up on his backside trying to get away from whatever had snuck up on him.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

schlep1967 said:


> Tried a new area on the farm one day. Some scraggly old pine trees that the doe were coming out of in the evening. Found one tree in the mess I could get my climber on and I climb up. Ten minutes later I see another guy that has permission to be on the land circling the bedding area working his way down towards me. He sneaks in right to the base of the tree I am in. And proceeds to start kicking away the leaves as I watch him through the base of my stand trying not to laugh. He finally get's situated so me being a nice polite hunter quietly asked "So I guess you want first shot?" He about turned inside out and actually ended up on his backside trying to get away from whatever had snuck up on him.


I bet it scared him to death!


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

Lefty18 said:


> Last time I was on a cougar hunt, I made my way to my spot, call it the Blue Martini in Orlando. I saw something a little unexpected, the Tiger, Tiger Woods that is. Seemed that he was on the prowl as well. He stalked his game away from the spot, and I don't know for sure, but I'm pretty sure he got a shot or two off on that cougar.


Thats wrong, but funny!


----------



## ultratec1971 (Nov 16, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## stonecoldkiller (Nov 5, 2010)

Bump TTT


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

up up


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

bump


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

^^^


----------



## fisherboy_01 (Jun 13, 2010)

btt


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

btt


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

Just saw a house cat chasing a squirrel.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Definitely had to be a man singing along with a Celine Dion cd, it was terrifying/sad/hilarious


----------



## KYBoneHead (Sep 12, 2011)

I definitely just read every post on this thread. Haven't had anything besides ppl 4 wheeling or camping right across the creek on their property. Did have a plane land on the lake last summer while fishing a bass tournament. That was pretty wild!


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

Had a kid walking thru the property i hunt coming back from a gas station and eating a honey bun. He drops the bag on the ground and i whistle a little at him and he cant find me. I keep doing it and he finally sees me and i motion for him to pick up his trash. He was really surprised to see me watching him. He never came back. One of my first hunts i am putting up a hangon from climbers and i set it and got up to check out how sturdy it was. I jumped one time a little on it and the treestand falls straight to the ground...lol I literally was still standing on the bottom on the ground. I go up and reset it and realized i had to crap after that. I take a crap and then a doe walks up 45 seconds after me dropping it from the stand and i killed my first deer and fell out the tree in the same day.. I shot her with my pants half way still down


----------



## westen (Apr 26, 2011)

flyin2jz said:


> Had a kid walking thru the property i hunt coming back from a gas station and eating a honey bun. He drops the bag on the ground and i whistle a little at him and he cant find me. I keep doing it and he finally sees me and i motion for him to pick up his trash. He was really surprised to see me watching him. He never came back. One of my first hunts i am putting up a hangon from climbers and i set it and got up to check out how sturdy it was. I jumped one time a little on it and the treestand falls straight to the ground...lol I literally was still standing on the bottom on the ground. I go up and reset it and realized i had to crap after that. I take a crap and then a doe walks up 45 seconds after me dropping it from the stand and i killed my first deer and fell out the tree in the same day.. I shot her with my pants half way still down


Is that your AT name? Flyin Duce????


----------



## UnlicenseDremel (Jul 7, 2011)

> Got in the ground blind about 30 minutes before daylight and kept hearing something walking around the blind. figured it was deer or hogs. As the light started to get better i kept hearing the footsteps and was trying to look out the windows to see what it was. the footsteps got real close and sounded like on the right side. i leaned out the window even further when I caught movement on my left side. when i turned i say the BIGGEST eyes I have ever seen not 4" from my face! Someone had let their ostrich loose and he was wanting in the blind!! That bird followed the lease members around for three days whenever we walked thru the lease.


Ha, one day after a morning hunt I was back at my pickup/camp playing with my dog, and hear something in the woods - get to looking and it's an emu - I guess people were raising them and they got loose. My dog ran after it, and I decided whether or not to try to shoot it - decided no, it might be a neighbor's pet. This was anything but urban/suburban however.


----------



## jagerace (Sep 22, 2006)

Saturday evenin I had a doe comin right down the trial that leads by my stand. In the distance I hear a low rumble, about that time a deafening roar takes place. Doe freaks out and runs off. I then realize that it was the B2 bomber doing the flyover for the Mizzou game a few miles away.


----------



## UnlicenseDremel (Jul 7, 2011)

Also not in the city, but one time in my 2-man buddy ladder stand, waiting for deer. Everything is pretty quiet, and I swear I hear what sounds like a cartoonish sleeping sound (breathing in, then slow exhaling with a few stutters on the exhale if that makes sense). I keep looking behind me on both sides of the tree, then finally I figure out the sound is coming from inside the tree. There was a big hole in this tree, and I'm pretty sure it was a raccoon sleeping the day away. But it was just funny, as the sound was about like the caricature of an exaggerated sleeping/snoring sound like you would hear in a bugs bunny cartoon. And it was literally right at the same height I was, but inside the tree my stand was attached to.

Also, not me, but one time my buddy had this big pileated woodpecker land on a tree right beside his stand (literally a couple feet away). One of those big foot-long ones. Doesn't see him. After a minute or so, he suddenly says "Boo" and moves his arm. The bird was so shocked it froze and dropped 15 feet to the ground like it had died of fright. Laid there a few seconds, then got up and flew off.

I've seen a bobcat trying to sneak up on my turkey decoys before, thinking he had an easy lunch.

Had a tweety bird land on my shoulder, my knee, and my rifle while in a ground blind. Ground blinds appear to be good nesting spots for tweety birds, so they like to check them out. Stay very still, and it can be interesting.

Had a squirrel come down a tree and bounce off my leg and onto the ground - guess he didn't know I was alive.

Sorry, not urban stories, but thought I'd add to the mix.


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

westen said:


> Is that your AT name? Flyin Duce????


nope but thats a good idea if i need to change it....


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

cw118744 said:


> One day in early bow season I decided to hunt a homemade ladder stand that hadn't been hunted since the last season. I climbed up the ladder, turned and sat down on the pleather covered seat cushioned with rags. I sat for just a few seconds thinkin, man this seat feals a little lumpy? I stand up and turn at the same time to investigate the seat when holy &*%$ a freakin squirrel comes bustin outta the seat runnin up the tree and barkin his head off. I about crapped my pants and nearly jumped outta the stand. Takin a deep breath to calm down, I look down at the seat noticing the holes in the pleather. I turn and sit back down to keep from fallin since my knees are shakin uncontrollably. As I sittin down not giving second thought that there would be more than one critter in there. I still notice lumps so I stand back up only to have a second squirrel come barreling out. It made me jump, but not nearly as bad as the first one. I gave the seat a few nice jabs with my fist before sittin back down. I bet it took a good half hour for my heart to quit pumpin so hard. I ended up shootin a nice 8pt that I have mounted on my wall that morning!!


Seriously....... I have tears rolling down my face. Best one by far!


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Have had hikers get within 15 yards of my turkeys dekes and me and proceed to say " oh, look honey..... Turkeys". They stood there watching the decoys for a full 30 seconds before try realized yet were fake and I stood up 20 yards opposite of them. I think they were scared poo-less when I moved.

Had an owl go after a mouse..... Except it wasn't a mouse, it was my finger. I take fault on this one. He landed on a branch 5 yards in front of my stand. I was fully camo'd out only my eyes were not covered and every time he looked at me I twitched my finger. After a couple minutes he launched right at me. I screamed like a school girl and threw my arms up in front of my face. His wing hit my elbow as he veered at the last second. I might have let out a drop or two of pee on that one. I think that was the time my dad told me "son, you are the dumbest smart kid I know"!


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

scottprice said:


> we were setting up for a bear drive one time on public land...ont of the few public spots we hunt, me and 4 guys get dropped off and we spread out a bit and whip it out and start pissing....after were done were standing there getting ready to start the drive and we look over and there is a guy in a blind about 20 yards away, we were all facing towards his blind as we were pissing hahahah....im sure he wasnt expecting to see 5 guys junk that day lol


Hope it wasnt a little "cold out" hahaha


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a spot that borders a high school/neighborhood. I've hunted a few Friday nights and listened to the game on the loud speakers. One of my stands is only 200 yards away.


----------



## Iron drinker (May 12, 2011)

Women walking in the woods squats to pee 10 yards from stand.
Big buck following a house cat nose to the ground grunting.
Couple gowing at it.
A squirrel hunter sat under my tree and smoked a joint, he sat there for a half hour. He had no idea I was there. Scary


----------



## JPizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

My dad was riding a tractor discing the ground for a new food plot. Our lease backs up to a big flood plain. There is an air force base in town so you see plains and hellicopters fly over a decent amount doing training. Well one day a "Apache" type hellicopter flew over and then turned around and came in for a closer look at him. Anyways, he said they buzzed him with guys hanging out the sides with the big mounted machine guns. So close he could see their faces. He said it scared the heck out of him. 

Another time we were out driving the dikes on the perimeter of our lease and we see these two guys flying around in those parachute with fans on their back setups. Both were in camo with hunting rifles in their hands. They were flying over the swamp on our lease which is almost impossible to hunt. I have to give it to them for trying, but I am not sure what they planned to do if they ever shot something. We have a picture somewhere at the house.


----------



## campfindit2 (Sep 10, 2010)

Was hunting up behind a small rural development. Well one house belonged to a Berkinstock wearing hippee farmer who had a couple of lamas. Their pen was about 100 yd away thru the woods. Every time I hit the Doe Can the lamas would reply back. My father inlaw, who was about 100 yds in the other direction, about fell out of the tree laughing.


----------



## deers08 (Dec 9, 2006)

Well last year i was hunting my favorite spot with my buddy Mark. We were setup about 300 yards from eachother covering a field. It is mid afternoon during the rut and i hear gunshots. I know he carries a .38 in the woods with him for protection from bears (594 pounder shot there last year, not much protection but to scare off) so i asked him if he was doing the shooting. i didn't think he was but asked anyways. He said there was a guy that watched him walk in the woods earlier. he thought nothing of it and took his stand. an hour later the guy walks in the woods and pulls his 9mm pistol. my buddy is 25 yards away up the tree. the guy starts shooting stumps all around my buddy, trying to make sure no deer come in. classic case of hunter harassment. the guy met my buddy after and asked him if he had permission, bla bla bla. we did and gave him the details. took a lot for him to walk away but he did. the guy had his hand in his pocket on his gun the whole time. so we called game warden and he told us it wasnt his issue and to call state police. we did and put it on file. Im not sure what i would have done!!??


----------



## scottk517 (Sep 22, 2008)

This is a great thread..


----------



## DXT2511 (Sep 7, 2011)

YOU HAVE TO HEAR THIS ONE: 
I was hunting during bow season 4-5 years ago 100 yards off a bean field. I got in the stand 45 minutes or so before shooting light. 30 minutes or so after shooting light I see a guy in camo sit at the base of a tree with a crossbow 75 or so yards from me (several people had permission to hunt that farm). He sits there for 20-25 minutes and has a group of does come by him and he shoots right over ones back, clean miss. He looked very frustrated and he decided to get up and walk into the woodline. He comes within 30 or so yards of me and as I am about to give him a whistle to let him know I am up in the tree, I see him start fooling around with his back pack. He starts frantically pulling stuff out, stuff is flying all over the ground, etc. I am starting to wonder what is going on. Instantly he takes off his jacket and starts to take his bibs off. He squats down, begins to take a dump to find out a few minutes later that he DID NOT get his bibs out of the way. Oh and I assume he was searching his backpack for toilet paper, and didnt have any. So he has no other choice but to pull his bibs up (crap and all) and start loading his pack. He takes 4-5 steps toward me and spots me in the tree. As he turned ghost white, I said "this just isnt your day is it?!?!"

He didnt stick around long!


----------



## UnlicenseDremel (Jul 7, 2011)

> Had an owl go after a mouse..... Except it wasn't a mouse, it was my finger. I take fault on this one. He landed on a branch 5 yards in front of my stand. I was fully camo'd out only my eyes were not covered and every time he looked at me I twitched my finger. After a couple minutes he launched right at me. I screamed like a school girl and threw my arms up in front of my face. His wing hit my elbow as he veered at the last second. I might have let out a drop or two of pee on that one. I think that was the time my dad told me "son, you are the dumbest smart kid I know"!





> I was hunting during bow season 4-5 years ago 100 yards off a bean field. I got in the stand 45 minutes or so before shooting light. 30 minutes or so after shooting light I see a guy in camo sit at the base of a tree with a crossbow 75 or so yards from me (several people had permission to hunt that farm). He sits there for 20-25 minutes and has a group of does come by him and he shoots right over ones back, clean miss. He looked very frustrated and he decided to get up and walk into the woodline. He comes within 30 or so yards of me and as I am about to give him a whistle to let him know I am up in the tree, I see him start fooling around with his back pack. He starts frantically pulling stuff out, stuff is flying all over the ground, etc. I am starting to wonder what is going on. Instantly he takes off his jacket and starts to take his bibs off. He squats down, begins to take a dump to find out a few minutes later that he DID NOT get his bibs out of the way. Oh and I assume he was searching his backpack for toilet paper, and didnt have any. So he has no other choice but to pull his bibs up (crap and all) and start loading his pack. He takes 4-5 steps toward me and spots me in the tree. As he turned ghost white, I said "this just isnt your day is it?!?!"
> 
> He didnt stick around long!


Holy crap - those are both hysterical.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

DXT2511 said:


> YOU HAVE TO HEAR THIS ONE:
> I was hunting during bow season 4-5 years ago 100 yards off a bean field. I got in the stand 45 minutes or so before shooting light. 30 minutes or so after shooting light I see a guy in camo sit at the base of a tree with a crossbow 75 or so yards from me (several people had permission to hunt that farm). He sits there for 20-25 minutes and has a group of does come by him and he shoots right over ones back, clean miss. He looked very frustrated and he decided to get up and walk into the woodline. He comes within 30 or so yards of me and as I am about to give him a whistle to let him know I am up in the tree, I see him start fooling around with his back pack. He starts frantically pulling stuff out, stuff is flying all over the ground, etc. I am starting to wonder what is going on. Instantly he takes off his jacket and starts to take his bibs off. He squats down, begins to take a dump to find out a few minutes later that he DID NOT get his bibs out of the way. Oh and I assume he was searching his backpack for toilet paper, and didnt have any. So he has no other choice but to pull his bibs up (crap and all) and start loading his pack. He takes 4-5 steps toward me and spots me in the tree. As he turned ghost white, I said "this just isnt your day is it?!?!"
> 
> He didnt stick around long!


Thats funny!


----------



## Robdog (Jan 10, 2010)

pybowhtr said:


> When the doe stands still the chase ends.


Classic! So, true in all the species!!


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

One place I hunt is near a small sub-division that borders National Forest. The guy I have permission form has a bout 10 acres. Some of the cabins/houses across from this property is rented out for weekend getaways. I guess these people come in from the city and decide to hike the woods. Instead of going to the National Forest though, they always come over on to this little piece of private land I hunt! Had a little kid walking her dog. Had some guy out just walking around one morning. Last year had a what looked to be a early 20somethig guy & girl running around chasing each other. This was during rifle season and I had on a blaze orange vest and they never spotted me. She was just in the chase mood though, he got no action.
Had 2 run ins with black bear while huntin out of state. Didn't have a bear tag. One came right to the base of the tree I was in. I know people say they are more afraid of us than we are of them, but I had my hand on my pistol becuase he didn't look nearly as scared as I was. Next one was right outside my pop-up ground blind. This one was during rifle. HE stood there on all fours looking at me from about 20 yards. I stomped my foot and he actually sat down on his haunches and just looked at me. He finally ran when I hollered "get outta here"


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

funny thread


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

Robdog said:


> Classic! So, true in :wink:all the species!!


 yep


----------



## buckeye 12 ring (Oct 26, 2009)

I once saw a dog do the deed on a cat. Honest to god the cat just hunkered down and took it. I could not stop laughing.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

buckeye 12 ring said:


> I once saw a dog do the deed on a cat. Honest to god the cat just hunkered down and took it. I could not stop laughing.


Brown chicken, brown cow!


----------



## BuckeyeArcherr (Nov 7, 2010)

it was PA gun season and I was 16 (early 90's), I was sitting behind a big hardwood next to an old logging road, it was mid to late afternoon. I hear this truck coming through the woods, it was a van. The doors fly open and 3 guys bail out in black fatigues w/ what looked liked automatic weapons (banana clips) and ran off down the hill towards the Clarion River. I got up and walked the other way.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 26, 2010)

BuckeyeArcherr said:


> it was PA gun season and I was 16 (early 90's), I was sitting behind a big hardwood next to an old logging road, it was mid to late afternoon. I hear this truck coming through the woods, it was a van. The doors fly open and 3 guys bail out in black fatigues w/ what looked liked automatic weapons (banana clips) and ran off down the hill towards the Clarion River. I got up and walked the other way.


I know this is an archery site, but fer LORD's sake mang, they're magazines. M1's take clips, most everything else uses detachable mags. 


I enjoyed reading through this thread again. BTT


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

Good ten years ago I was hunting against a tree near the property edge, two young mennonite girls in grey-blue dresses were out gathering berrys I think and they just about walked right up to me. When I said 'you know deer season is open right? you should wear a orange hat or something.' They about crapped themselves, and looked at me like I was an alien. But they appologised and left.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

Just Some Guy said:


> I know this is an archery site, but fer LORD's sake mang, they're magazines. M1's take clips, most everything else uses detachable mags.
> 
> 
> I enjoyed reading through this thread again. BTT


I knew someone would catch that.


----------



## Unlimitedor (Sep 21, 2011)

Bowhunting in a wooded creek line that runs through the local town. I hear barking and crashing coming down the creek and see two dogs both german shepards chasing after a small fork buck. I stand up and let the first dogs wind out and to see the bucks rear quarter chewed off the buck does a 360 and brings the second dog within my range. The buck comes to a complete stop after hearing the second yelp to look up at me then begins to walk about 20 yard before falling over in the creek stone dead. At this time i call the game warden and let him know everything. As i am talking on the phone a lady with two leashes comes walking down the creek calling her dogs names I say down to her you wont need them leashes anymore. Once i was on the ground she had called the cops saying i shot her dogs well needless to say she went to jail that night. The warden then thanked me for taking care of the problem.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Unlimitedor said:


> Bowhunting in a wooded creek line that runs through the local town. I hear barking and crashing coming down the creek and see two dogs both german shepards chasing after a small fork buck. I stand up and let the first dogs wind out and to see the bucks rear quarter chewed off the buck does a 360 and brings the second dog within my range. The buck comes to a complete stop after hearing the second yelp to look up at me then begins to walk about 20 yard before falling over in the creek stone dead. At this time i call the game warden and let him know everything. As i am talking on the phone a lady with two leashes comes walking down the creek calling her dogs names I say down to her you wont need them leashes anymore. Once i was on the ground she had called the cops saying i shot her dogs well needless to say she went to jail that night. The warden then thanked me for taking care of the problem.


Why did the woman go to jail?


----------



## Brandon324 (Oct 12, 2007)

Finger_Flinger said:


> Why did the woman go to jail?


this could get good


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

I think some of these stories are made up. But they are funny none the less.


----------



## camarojsmith (Feb 21, 2011)

I've seen house dogs running deer and I'm always tempted to shoot one since it's legal to shoot dogs running deer in PA. I just don't want to deal with what would happen if I stick one and it goes running home with an arrow in it.


----------



## huntertim214 (Sep 13, 2011)

not urban hunting, but where our camp was in Illinois we would occasionally get air attacks from F-16's. My boss was a career army officer and the national guard would use his property as a practice "bombing site". So they would come in low and slow, literally low enough where I could see the pilot and wave, and then fake bomb the house or bridge and then blast off into the sky. So you'd be in your treestand and a fighter jet would come buzzing over and shake the earth!! We like to say it didn't bother the deer, but it would scare the heck out them most times!!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

camarojsmith said:


> I've seen house dogs running deer and I'm always tempted to shoot one since it's legal to shoot dogs running deer in PA. I just don't want to deal with what would happen if I stick one and it goes running home with an arrow in it.


No doubt, could get ugly real quick. I pass on shooting them as well even though I REALLY want to.


----------



## Unlimitedor (Sep 21, 2011)

Tresspassing (I had permission) disorderly conduct for aguing with 3 officers and attempting to pepper spray on me in front of the warden


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

This story did not happen to me but to my dad. 

He went out Archery hunting deer a really foggy quiet kinda misty morning. Being totally impatient as he is, he started walking around just after light. Over in the woods he sees this sleeping bag of sorts laying on the ground with what looks like a dead body under it. Totally thinking the worst, he sneaks over and slowly picks up the corner not expecting what to see. Just as he lifts the corner a guy underneath sits up from the other side and starts hollering. The guy was just homeless and sleeping in the woods. My dad says he was never so scared in his whole life. Talk about a heart attack.


----------



## Mudshack (Nov 3, 2005)

jagerace said:


> Saturday evenin I had a doe comin right down the trial that leads by my stand. In the distance I hear a low rumble, about that time a deafening roar takes place. Doe freaks out and runs off. I then realize that it was the B2 bomber doing the flyover for the Mizzou game a few miles away.


B2 did a fly over on Thursday morning. And yesterday about noon two A10's flew over. I could see the pilot of the one, that is how close they were.


----------



## ncorry (Mar 30, 2011)

1) long
2) has nothing to do with urban hunting
3) still funny so thought I'd share

Swear this is true. Buddy's dad had a damn ole Emu. Buddy's dad worked as a demolition tech and was out of town, long distance, quite often. Buddy, 16 at the time, was a fullback/ linebacker, and built like it. Manchild tank. On the way home from school, he hits me over the CB (pre-rural R-Kansas cell tower days) that he just got word that dad's emu is running amuck along HWY 270 outside of Mt Ida, AR. In those days, deer rifles in the back windows of 4X4s were common place in HS parking lots (12 years ago +/-). We meet up after I picked up another bud. Buddy proceeds to sit indian style on the dotted line in the highway and hits center mass 3 times with a 243 on the old , but tough, bird. Between shot #1 and shot #3 (not sure) look over due to the blue lights, screeching tires and bull horn. Statie. We lie down. Statie asks questions. Explain that it's his bird, and we're tryign to keep Dad from getting sued due to bird/ car highspeed contact. After 3rd shot, we're out of lead. Statie comes real, real close to giving us his 12 ga to finish this. Doesn't. Bird reappears 50 yards do3wn the road. Linebacker/ full back buddy takes off. Surprises old, but tough bird- with a 3 foot limb/ club. Bird looks at him while swinging. Old, but tough bird has amazing reflexes and ducks faster than anything I've ever seen move. This pisses off linebacker/ fullback buddy. He then leaps onto its back. Amazing how fast an old, but tough, bird can run with a 190lbs on its back. Buddy finally gets a good grip with one hand and manages to reach into pocket and retrieve pocket knife. Manages to open pocket knife - while riding/ holdingonfordeardanglife the old, but tought bird (who currently has 3 243 holes in it). CUts its throat. While in front of the Statie who is blocking traffick on a highway. Bet there were 30 cars that witnessed everything between 3rd shot and Emu finally giving up the ghost. I still laugh out loud about it at least once a week. No tickets or other fall out. The indecision on whether or not to give us the police issue 12 ga on the Statie's face= priceless. But damn, he came close. He'd even go it and loaded it.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

ncorry said:


> 1) long
> 2) has nothing to do with urban hunting
> 3) still funny so thought I'd share
> 
> Swear this is true. Buddy's dad had a damn ole Emu. Buddy's dad worked as a demolition tech and was out of town, long distance, quite often. Buddy, 16 at the time, was a fullback/ linebacker, and built like it. Manchild tank. On the way home from school, he hits me over the CB (pre-rural R-Kansas cell tower days) that he just got word that dad's emu is running amuck along HWY 270 outside of Mt Ida, AR. In those days, deer rifles in the back windows of 4X4s were common place in HS parking lots (12 years ago +/-). We meet up after I picked up another bud. Buddy proceeds to sit indian style on the dotted line in the highway and hits center mass 3 times with a 243 on the old , but tough, bird. Between shot #1 and shot #3 (not sure) look over due to the blue lights, screeching tires and bull horn. Statie. We lie down. Statie asks questions. Explain that it's his bird, and we're tryign to keep Dad from getting sued due to bird/ car highspeed contact. After 3rd shot, we're out of lead. Statie comes real, real close to giving us his 12 ga to finish this. Doesn't. Bird reappears 50 yards do3wn the road. Linebacker/ full back buddy takes off. Surprises old, but tough bird- with a 3 foot limb/ club. Bird looks at him while swinging. Old, but tough bird has amazing reflexes and ducks faster than anything I've ever seen move. This pisses off linebacker/ fullback buddy. He then leaps onto its back. Amazing how fast an old, but tough, bird can run with a 190lbs on its back. Buddy finally gets a good grip with one hand and manages to reach into pocket and retrieve pocket knife. Manages to open pocket knife - while riding/ holdingonfordeardanglife the old, but tought bird (who currently has 3 243 holes in it). CUts its throat. While in front of the Statie who is blocking traffick on a highway. Bet there were 30 cars that witnessed everything between 3rd shot and Emu finally giving up the ghost. I still laugh out loud about it at least once a week. No tickets or other fall out. The indecision on whether or not to give us the police issue 12 ga on the Statie's face= priceless. But damn, he came close. He'd even go it and loaded it.


Thats a memory that will last a life time!


----------



## lakota234 (Jul 17, 2006)

I can't remember how long ago this was, but it's still makes me laugh! My brother and I were hunting in Sussex Co Va. He was going to hunt near an old abandoned graveyard no one took care of anymore. He had been in the stand all afternoon and was thinking about this graveyard and it kept creeping him out for some reason. He told me he felt like he was being watched, or something just felt weird! Any way it's getting dark and he decides he want to get down early so he's not out there in the pitch dark. So he gets down right at dark and gets his stuff together and gets his stand on his back and starts out. Then he says he hears something behind him, so he stops and whatever is behind him stops.He thinks he's just hearing things cause he was freaked out by the graveyard. he starts off again and so does the noise behind him, he looks again and nothing. So he starts walking faster and so does whatever's behind him. So he just flat out starts running and he said this "thing" was right on his arse!! About then he trips on something and figures whatever it is has him now! Come to find out his pull up rope had fallen out of his pocket and was hung on his stand!! Makes me laugh still!!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

hoyt40 said:


> What is the strangest thing seen while hunting the woods around a neighborhood?
> 
> I use to watch a local kid go and hide to smoke his pot while in my stand.:mg:


 seen a red tail hawk swoop down grabbed up a land turtle took it away


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

lakota234 said:


> I can't remember how long ago this was, but it's still makes me laugh! My brother and I were hunting in Sussex Co Va. He was going to hunt near an old abandoned graveyard no one took care of anymore. He had been in the stand all afternoon and was thinking about this graveyard and it kept creeping him out for some reason. He told me he felt like he was being watched, or something just felt weird! Any way it's getting dark and he decides he want to get down early so he's not out there in the pitch dark. So he gets down right at dark and gets his stuff together and gets his stand on his back and starts out. Then he says he hears something behind him, so he stops and whatever is behind him stops.He thinks he's just hearing things cause he was freaked out by the graveyard. he starts off again and so does the noise behind him, he looks again and nothing. So he starts walking faster and so does whatever's behind him. So he just flat out starts running and he said this "thing" was right on his arse!! About then he trips on something and figures whatever it is has him now! Come to find out his pull up rope had fallen out of his pocket and was hung on his stand!! Makes me laugh still!!


Same thing happened to me one night!


----------



## tacticalj (May 20, 2010)

Probably the best thread I've read on here!!!!!

I can't add alot, but I was sitting in my stand one day and I hear what sounds like a duck quack. Don't hear it for a few minutes and then hear it again. Kinda strange because there is not water around for probably 1/4 to 1/2 a mile. Then I hear some crunching like somethings coming. I get all jacked up and ready, figuring it's a deer. Nope.......this guy is walking around the timber, on public land, with a shotgun and a duck call! He walks by with in 15-20yds and to the best of my knowledge never seen me. For the life of me the only thing I can figure is he was hunting wood duck! 

Other then that, I've had squirrel run across my chest while sitting in the stand, which will scare the hell out of ya if you don't know they're coming. I had a momma raccoon and her kids start climbing my tree! I saw what I believe was a mountain lion from my tree stand one day, which is pretty rare here. I'm still not sure about that, but it was a very large cat with a long dark tail.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## buckhunter12345 (Feb 28, 2010)

I shot a seven point buck about 100 yards from a house it ran toward the house I never thought twice about it about 1030 I go to track the.deer and it is going to this guys house well I get toward his house to see the deer had ran through is slideing glass door and died in his living room it made the papers and I had to pay for the guys door and paid to steam clean the guys carpet it was not good


----------



## Jeff in SC (May 10, 2004)

I use to hunt around a neighborhood here, and had 3 kids walk by me at less the 15yds smoking pot, right at the magic hour. I decided to go ahead and climb down, and while I was at the base of the stand they came walking back by. I sat down on the ground behind some palmettos, and when they got directly in front of me I said to them that they need to quit smoking! They flipped out, and took off running!


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

well last year i had a guy with a bow drive right past me on a quad. i was pissed lol. also i shot a doe and it died on my neighbors driveway. they didnt see it die and i dragged the doe over to my house before they got home. but they thought someone was murdered lol. i just sat there and chuckled.


----------



## ultratec1971 (Nov 16, 2008)

DannyZack said:


> well last year i had a guy with a bow drive right past me on a quad. i was pissed lol. also i shot a doe and it died on my neighbors driveway. they didnt see it die and i dragged the doe over to my house before they got home. but they thought someone was murdered lol. i just sat there and chuckled.


Lol that's funny


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

buckhunter12345 said:


> I shot a seven point buck about 100 yards from a house it ran toward the house I never thought twice about it about 1030 I go to track the.deer and it is going to this guys house well I get toward his house to see the deer had ran through is slideing glass door and died in his living room it made the papers and I had to pay for the guys door and paid to steam clean the guys carpet it was not good


That's an expensive deer!


----------



## bcbrave (Feb 14, 2011)

This past spring i took my buddy on a turkey hunt. It was his second year ever hunting turkeys. We were sitting in the ground blind its around 830 and i decided i was gonna get out and take a wizz. Sure enough there was a hen about 30 yards away she took off flying, she flew right into the blind and scared the Sh*t out of my buddy!


----------



## Naemion (Sep 30, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## billprox (Sep 24, 2011)

Had a highschool age boy and girl walk by my stand with a blanket in old boys arms. They stopped about 50 yards away from me. It was too thick to see much at all, but I sure heard her. I don't know who they were, but I know his name is Timmy, thanks to her.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ultratec1971 (Nov 16, 2008)

Going to do some urban hunting here in a few hours,who knows I may be adding to this thread


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

ultratec1971 said:


> Going to do some urban hunting here in a few hours,who knows I may be adding to this thread


bring it on


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

i love this thread


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jul 5, 2011)

jagerace said:


> I was watching several deer approach me through the woods when suddenly this loud noise from behind caught my attention. I watched as the deer high tailed it outta there. A few moments later a hot air balloon comes floating right over the treeline I was in. I watched as they made a graceful landing on the golf course adjacent to the land I hunt.


I'd have been tempted to pop that baloon if you know what i mean:wink:


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Yazz (Jul 15, 2011)

bump


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

:wink:


pybowhtr said:


> When the doe stands still the chase ends.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## matthews547 (Jan 9, 2009)

I walked in some public ground a few years back, ran across a guy in a deer stand beating his you know what in the stand i was laughing my a** off.


----------



## Yazz (Jul 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## KYBoneHead (Sep 12, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Spurlucky (Aug 7, 2011)

jagerace said:


> I was watching several deer approach me through the woods when suddenly this loud noise from behind caught my attention. I watched as the deer high tailed it outta there. A few moments later a hot air balloon comes floating right over the treeline I was in. I watched as they made a graceful landing on the golf course adjacent to the land I hunt.


This happened to me once. Had my back to a field watching the entry trails when all of a sudden with no warning they lit the flame for the ballon that was traveling down the field. Seemed like it was right behind me and hugely loud. Jumped right out of my skin.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

////


----------



## FiremanJeff (Oct 22, 2009)

Was hunting in a woodlot behind a former peach orchard that had been subdivided with "McMansions", and had a doe approaching my stand, wearing a red bandanna around its neck! I mentioned it to the farmer, on whose land I was hunting, and he said , "Yeah, that doe has been hand fed by the lady who lives in the new house. She's been threatening hunters that they'd better not shoot 'her' deer." I never saw it again. Most likely, another hunter violated her "unwritten" law.


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

A friend of mine lets me hunt his investment property in Dekalb Co. GA, part of metro Atlanta. This is one of the big deer producing counties in the state, but I can't stand to hunt there because of all the weird stuff every time I go. There are always neighborhood kids sneaking onto his posted land to play. Which is not such a big deal, but it sure ruins hunting. The worst though, is anytime I park my truck there, somebody stops to try to buy the land or offer some kind of service. They never see me up in my stand in the back, but it ridiculous to see guys in suits running all around the broken down house trying to find the owner of the vehicle. There are big deer back there, but it's just not hunting! I'd rather kill a spike, in the boonies, on my public land paradise, than hang out waiting for a 160 Backyard Buck in the suburb neighborhood and put up with the craziness!


----------



## ultratec1971 (Nov 16, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Yazz (Jul 15, 2011)

bump


----------



## elavisky (Nov 28, 2011)

once had a doe come in then i shot her then i had to go ask the neighbor if she minded if i could recover the deer out of her yard bc it decided to die in her flower bed then another time had an 8 come in while four children were playing in the yard of the lady that i asked to recover the doe i shot a few days earlier luckly i didnt have to ask her the same question twice instead i had to ask the other neighbor the same question. now since those two incidences i have full permission to go into any of the neighbors yards to recover my deer.


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

MarksExtra said:


> I've seen kids beating the crap outta each other, but seriously, I can't take hunting in neighborhoods. So much disruption that I think I'd rather not see any deer and hunt in peace out in the country.


I have an urban spot that produces a lot of deer and has a strong buck/doe ratio... but i cant stand it when a kid screws up my hunt! with that said these urbans spots do hold some big bucks and are worth the frustration in the end....


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

BigXX78 said:


> A friend of mine lets me hunt his investment property in Dekalb Co. GA, part of metro Atlanta. This is one of the big deer producing counties in the state, but I can't stand to hunt there because of all the weird stuff every time I go. There are always neighborhood kids sneaking onto his posted land to play. Which is not such a big deal, but it sure ruins hunting. The worst though, is anytime I park my truck there, somebody stops to try to buy the land or offer some kind of service. They never see me up in my stand in the back, but it ridiculous to see guys in suits running all around the broken down house trying to find the owner of the vehicle. There are big deer back there, but it's just not hunting! I'd rather kill a spike, in the boonies, on my public land paradise, than hang out waiting for a 160 Backyard Buck in the suburb neighborhood and put up with the craziness!


There are some big deer that come out of metro atl.


----------



## Yazz (Jul 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ruck139 (May 3, 2011)

A neighbor was jogging on a trail when she must have gotten hot. She came off the trail and stopped not 10 yards from me, looks around, and off comes the sweatshirt and bra! She let them cool down for a few minuets, carefully looking around to be sure no one was coming, then she put on a sports bra she had in her pack and continued on her way. I did not see any deer that morning, but it was a good morning none the less!


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

ruck139 said:


> A neighbor was jogging on a trail when she must have gotten hot. She came off the trail and stopped not 10 yards from me, looks around, and off comes the sweatshirt and bra! She let them cool down for a few minuets, carefully looking around to be sure no one was coming, then she put on a sports bra she had in her pack and continued on her way. I did not see any deer that morning, but it was a good morning none the less!


Some people have all the luck :tongue:


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

ruck139 said:


> A neighbor was jogging on a trail when she must have gotten hot. She came off the trail and stopped not 10 yards from me, looks around, and off comes the sweatshirt and bra! She let them cool down for a few minuets, carefully looking around to be sure no one was coming, then she put on a sports bra she had in her pack and continued on her way. I did not see any deer that morning, but it was a good morning none the less!


What did the rack score????


----------



## summitup (Sep 18, 2010)

catfishmafia76 said:


> What did the rack score????


 :thumbs_up


----------



## Quinn12 (Nov 26, 2011)

Nothing too exciting.....turkey hunting last spring and I saw the sight of a lifetime... a squirrel with a mouse in its mouth comes hopping by me at 10yds...... followed by a small bobcat. The bobcat stared me down for a while and then went back the way it had come in. The squirrel went up a tree to me left only to come back down again because of a circling hawk. The dummy went down the tree and went hopping right back over to the bobcat...:O (and yes i am 100% sure it was a mouse and not a baby squirrel)
btw seeing a bobcat where I live in Ct. is almost like seeing a Zebra in an Iowa cornfield... it doesn't happen. 

Same year I was bowhunting in the fall.... a hawk comes out of nowhere with something in its talons. I see its a squirrel just in time for it to drop maybe 30 ft. in the air. Sure enough the squirrel circles the closest tree and starts barking at the hawk which is perched pretty close to me. Needless to say, the hawk gave up on that guy.


----------



## redrum slaref (Feb 26, 2011)

IndianaPSE said:


> I've actually witnessed this first hand.
> 
> I weed whacker a huge shooting lane and area 20 yards from my stand, in Aug. one year, getting "ready" .
> 
> ...


Same here in Australia the sheepfarmers in western Queensland cut branches off mulga trees during drought times. The sheep hear the chainsaws and make towards the sound. Problem is the feral goats generally get there before the sheep .


----------



## Yazz (Jul 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Yazz (Jul 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hardtimes said:


> Heard leaves rustling thought it was a deer walking. No it was a Ostrich or Emu. Then a little latter a cow with long horns came by. I thought where is the circus. That was behind my house.


My first year hunting when I was 12 a emu ha escaped from a local farm with exotic animals. I was sitting on the ground when I herd a crazy sound and saw a giant bird come running through the woods. I dropped my bow and high tailed it out of there. Went back for the bow the next day. They finally caught it two days later. Two neighbor kids went out camping and it had them pinned in the tent while it ate all their food.


----------



## evobowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

The neighbors parrot always gets me trippin out. This thing has heard does blow and snort so much it mimics them. Everytime i go to the stands on their side of the landowners property it starts blowing like a deer and i have that OH CRAP moment where i think i scared a deer. Then i realize there no deer and that it was the parrot. I think if it ever leaves their back porch and comes my way it might not see the back porch again!


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I just read pages 20 - 5 but I can't read anymore.


----------



## big buck3 (Mar 21, 2005)

I hunt 65 acres in town and theres a large apartment complex that I park with a four wheeler trail leading in from the parking lot. One morning last yr my buddy and I were walking in when we came across a large pool of blood in the dark. I assumed someone was trespassing and had shot a deer. We went and sat for a few hrs. When we were done and walking back out we stop at the blood pool. Well it wasnt a deer that was shot, it was a 19 yr old kid whod put a .410 in his mouth just a few hrs before we got there. Pretty gross and sad. Kinda freaks me out everytime I walk in now.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

billprox said:


> Had a highschool age boy and girl walk by my stand with a blanket in old boys arms. They stopped about 50 yards away from me. It was too thick to see much at all, but I sure heard her. I don't know who they were, but I know his name is Timmy, thanks to her.


you dont happen to hunt in iowa do you? ne iowa to be exact?


----------



## deer2fowl (Jul 6, 2008)

Booner Chaser said:


> you dont happen to hunt in iowa do you? ne iowa to be exact?


Timmy, is that you?


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

deer2fowl said:


> Timmy, is that you?


Lmao!


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

deer2fowl said:


> Timmy, is that you?


Lol no but I know a couple that should fit that explanation to a T


----------



## Yazz (Jul 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Yazz (Jul 15, 2011)

bump


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

This thread is great. I can only wish to have these experiences. lmao


----------



## Smellie_Nellie (Dec 22, 2011)

My first year bow hunting i listened and witnessed a domestic dispute. I was hunting 15 acres that butted up to the edge of a lake, i set up 30yds from the edge of the water. Across the small lake was a house at the top of the hill where a bunch of hillbillys lived. Seriously hillbillys!!!! The man and the wife were constantly arguing, yelling at the kids, and the dogs they let roam around. One night they really got into it on the deck (which was faced directly at me so i had a good view) then they started pushing each other and hitting each other and screaming at the top of their lungs. I couldn't help but laugh!! They brought the argument inside and i didn't hear anything from them the rest of the night. It was actually a really great spot to hunt. 10 minutes from my house, and a saw the biggest buck of my life their!! Only down sized was having to listen to them everyday, the rest of the neighbors were fine but they hated that family... Got my stand stolen from their too


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## moondoondude (Dec 17, 2009)

big buck3 said:


> I hunt 65 acres in town and theres a large apartment complex that I park with a four wheeler trail leading in from the parking lot. One morning last yr my buddy and I were walking in when we came across a large pool of blood in the dark. I assumed someone was trespassing and had shot a deer. We went and sat for a few hrs. When we were done and walking back out we stop at the blood pool. Well it wasnt a deer that was shot, it was a 19 yr old kid whod put a .410 in his mouth just a few hrs before we got there. Pretty gross and sad. Kinda freaks me out everytime I walk in now.


Wow. That's wild.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

hoyt40 said:


> What is the strangest thing seen while hunting the woods around a neighborhood?
> 
> I use to watch a local kid go and hide to smoke his pot while in my stand.:mg:


Never saw anything wierd..but where I hunt now in an urban area I can watch Sports Center from my stand in the neighbors house!!! Just wish I could get the audio!!

Norm


----------



## Yazz (Jul 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

One day I was in my two person stand behind my house with my buddy. It was rifle season and I was doing some filming. Well he is glassing and says that he can see my house from there and can see into my bedroom. He said that he can see my wife in the bedroom with the guy next door. I told him I can't believe she is cheating on me. I got so mad that I told him to shoot her in the head and him between the legs. He said no problem he could do that in one shot.:mg: JK

I was bowhunting behind some houses in VT a couple of years ago when I heard what sounded like a cow elk. I am thinking what the... I kept hearing it and figured someone is playing with a cow call. I looked around for about 20 min. Finally I see what was making the noise. It was two porcupines up in a tree about 75yds. away. I never heard one making any noise before. Who knew. Anyone else ever hear them?


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh man Ray that first one is an oldy but a goody for sure!!!


----------



## Yazz (Jul 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## blackoak (Dec 9, 2003)

Not in the city but I was hunting out in the sticks this year one evening and I hear leaves crunching and rustling. I get my bow ready thinking it's a deer heading my way. I see a bunch of bright colors through the brush low to the ground. I thought I was seeing things and then out walks the biggest rooster I had ever seen. He walked by at 20 yards scratching the ground feeding just like a turkey would do. The nearest house was 5 miles away and it was an old farmer. I seen him out working in his yard often. The next time he's out I stop and ask him if he's missing a rooster and he said yes, but he's not really missing him and he's been gone for over 2 months. He said he was the meanest damn critter he has ever owned, This rooster would attack anything that came near him. He had killed most of his hens from raping them to death he said. He had a dog he said that the rooster had put one of his eyes from spurring him. He told me I better kill the damn thing if I get a chance because he would more than likely attack me if he gets a chance. Great I thought now I got to worry about and killer chicken attacking me while coming and going to my stand. He must be a bad ass rooster to survive with all the coyotes and bobcats in my area out in the wild. I never saw him the rest of the season, but I did hear him crowing one morning a daybreak not to far from me. I actually thought about putting out some corn and trying to bait him in for a shot, but I'm sure that would not sit well with our local conservation officer when I said I was not baiting deer but a killer chicken that's been stalking me.


----------



## maufenkamp (Dec 21, 2011)

Jarocal said:


> 16 years ago you would have probably needed a set of hedge clippers and a camera...


Heheheheeehhheheee... that's funny s**t right there...


----------



## Bucks N Boars (Jan 18, 2010)

Ttt guys!

One time I was hunting in the woods behind my house. About 10 acres. Next thing I know, I see the neighbor kid (about 8) riding his bike as fast as he can down my trail. I have a few BMX freestyle jumps back there. Next thing I know, he has launched himself like 8 feet in the air and comes down at the bottom of the landing and then crashes. It wasn't too bad or I woulda helped him out. But anyways, he let out a long AAARRRRGGHHHHHH,!!! And he just layed there for like 5 minutes! Finally he stood up, did some jumping jacks, and said "like daddy said, if I'm gunna be dumb, I gotta be tough!!" he then rode back up the hill and did it again! This time slower and he landed it almost perfectly!! At that time he jumps off the bike and pretends he is a famous daredevil in the spotlight taking on applause! right then, I stand up from my 10 foot homemade stand and give em a cheer! He turned beat red and took off running to his house through the woodsas fast as he could while screaming! Lol. I took his bike back after the hunt and talked to his folks. Lol he then ran up to me and asked me if he was good enough to be a pro! It was impossible to be mad. He was so cute! He still occasionally comes by to ride his bike on the track but makes sure to ask first. Haha


----------



## Tex21 (Jun 5, 2010)

Bucks N Boars said:


> Ttt guys!
> 
> One time I was hunting in the woods behind my house. About 10 acres. Next thing I know, I see the neighbor kid (about 8) riding his bike as fast as he can down my trail. I have a few BMX freestyle jumps back there. Next thing I know, he has launched himself like 8 feet in the air and comes down at the bottom of the landing and then crashes. It wasn't too bad or I woulda helped him out. But anyways, he let out a long AAARRRRGGHHHHHH,!!! And he just layed there for like 5 minutes! Finally he stood up, did some jumping jacks, and said *"like daddy said, if I'm gunna be dumb, I gotta be tough!!" *he then rode back up the hill and did it again! This time slower and he landed it almost perfectly!! At that time he jumps off the bike and pretends he is a famous daredevil in the spotlight taking on applause! right then, I stand up from my 10 foot homemade stand and give em a cheer! He turned beat red and took off running to his house through the woodsas fast as he could while screaming! Lol. I took his bike back after the hunt and talked to his folks. Lol he then ran up to me and asked me if he was good enough to be a pro! It was impossible to be mad. He was so cute! He still occasionally comes by to ride his bike on the track but makes sure to ask first. Haha


Qoute of the year right there!


----------



## somdjim (Jul 7, 2011)

I was going in for a hunt on a piece of work property that was between railroad tracks and a housing development. right in the middle of the woods i see a clothes line with clothes all on it but did not see anyone i set up not far from their then about an hour before it got dark i see a homeless man come in and start a fire i left he never seen me that day about 2 weeks later i shot my first buck in that same area.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

blackoak said:


> Not in the city but I was hunting out in the sticks this year one evening and I hear leaves crunching and rustling. I get my bow ready thinking it's a deer heading my way. I see a bunch of bright colors through the brush low to the ground. I thought I was seeing things and then out walks the biggest rooster I had ever seen. He walked by at 20 yards scratching the ground feeding just like a turkey would do. The nearest house was 5 miles away and it was an old farmer. I seen him out working in his yard often. The next time he's out I stop and ask him if he's missing a rooster and he said yes, but he's not really missing him and he's been gone for over 2 months. He said he was the meanest damn critter he has ever owned, This rooster would attack anything that came near him. He had killed most of his hens from raping them to death he said. He had a dog he said that the rooster had put one of his eyes from spurring him. He told me I better kill the damn thing if I get a chance because he would more than likely attack me if he gets a chance. Great I thought now I got to worry about and killer chicken attacking me while coming and going to my stand. He must be a bad ass rooster to survive with all the coyotes and bobcats in my area out in the wild. I never saw him the rest of the season, but I did hear him crowing one morning a daybreak not to far from me. I actually thought about putting out some corn and trying to bait him in for a shot, but I'm sure that would not sit well with our local conservation officer when I said I was not baiting deer but a killer chicken that's been stalking me.


In my next life I want to came back as a barnyard rooster.


----------



## Bucks N Boars (Jan 18, 2010)

Ttt guys!


----------



## Bucks N Boars (Jan 18, 2010)

...


----------



## pns (Oct 11, 2007)

Hunting a state park I was over looking a funnel and a hiking trail. A couple comes walking down the trail what do I see they are walking there Golden retriever off the leash. Of all things a Golden with guys in camo in trees and on the ground. I was leaning on a tree stretching my legs and what happens the dog comes up to me and starts sniffing away. Friendly dog people didn't evan relise I was there evan when they called it back they still didn't know I was there and the dog was only a couple of feet away.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

TTT good stuff here


----------



## Rawood (Jan 4, 2012)

dogs and fourwheelers or snow mobiles were something i learned to deal with all time wheere i hunted.....this one was teh most strange though was turkey hunting with my father and a woman and her husband wiht a dog come up to our decoy (like 10 yrds away) and ask "oh is that real???"haha my dad just replied "ahh NO" it was just one of those cheap flambeau foam hen decoys witha stick up teh rear! i just laughed later on..wasnt too funny at the moment though


----------



## Bucks N Boars (Jan 18, 2010)

Haha!


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

a few years back during bow season I was sitting in my usual spot in a 40yd wide fence row overlooking a cut beanfield, the deer would usually come out of the orchard just to the southeast and head along this fence row, now I'm only about 150 yds from where it intersects a county road and my vehicle is parked 20 yds off the road in it's usual spot too..........well there's a deer in the middle of this field finger standing about 100 yds from the road......I see a few cars slow way down to check it out, but this one car comes back and forth a few times stopping for a minute each time..... it leaves finally but about 15 min later it's back, it stops along the road and a lady steps out the other side and rests a video camera on the roof and starts filming this deer, well after a couple min. a truck comes and I see the car leave ...or so I thought....well I hear a couple voices and move a bit closer to the edge of the field to see what was up, well there is the woman with a fella, they are both out of the car, he's now filming and she's waving and making sounds trying to get this deer to react, but it just stands there, they get closer and closer, waving and making noises al the time... the deer never moves...well they are only about 50 yds from the deer at this point and the woman picks up some stuff and tosses it towards the deer... it never moves...... well I stand up, grab up my bow and head out towards the deer...... well,I walk right up to it, pick it up and head right to my vehicle, these nature lovers had spent the better part of an hour filming my plastic decoy,lol......


----------



## mitejoma (Oct 16, 2006)

Hunting behind my friends house I see 2 teenaged boys coming down the trail. One of them turns on the IPOD and starts dancing around all crazy while his friend gets the marijuana pipe filled. I wait til they are getting ready to light up and say in the loudest deepest voice I have, "Can you please find somewhere else to do that?" They start freaking out looking for where the voice came from but since they can't see me in the stand in full camo they pretty much figure they were imagining things. They start to light up and again I say, " I would really like it if you would go somewhere else to do that" but this time I moved so they would see me. They ran outta there so fast and I pretty much ruined the rest of the hunt laughing so hard


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

voodoofire1 said:


> a few years back during bow season I was sitting in my usual spot in a 40yd wide fence row overlooking a cut beanfield, the deer would usually come out of the orchard just to the southeast and head along this fence row, now I'm only about 150 yds from where it intersects a county road and my vehicle is parked 20 yds off the road in it's usual spot too..........well there's a deer in the middle of this field finger standing about 100 yds from the road......I see a few cars slow way down to check it out, but this one car comes back and forth a few times stopping for a minute each time..... it leaves finally but about 15 min later it's back, it stops along the road and a lady steps out the other side and rests a video camera on the roof and starts filming this deer, well after a couple min. a truck comes and I see the car leave ...or so I thought....well I hear a couple voices and move a bit closer to the edge of the field to see what was up, well there is the woman with a fella, they are both out of the car, he's now filming and she's waving and making sounds trying to get this deer to react, but it just stands there, they get closer and closer, waving and making noises al the time... the deer never moves...well they are only about 50 yds from the deer at this point and the woman picks up some stuff and tosses it towards the deer... it never moves...... well I stand up, grab up my bow and head out towards the deer...... well,I walk right up to it, pick it up and head right to my vehicle, these nature lovers had spent the better part of an hour filming my plastic decoy,lol......


HAHAHA!!! That is hilarious right there!!!


----------



## Bucks N Boars (Jan 18, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JAMIE (Jan 28, 2004)

My story is certainly not as funny as most here, but here goes. I had permission to hunt a piece of land that had a large bedding area all the way in one end, down in a little corner. I set up in that corner one evening with my climber, and realized after I had gotten settled in that I was really close to the adjoing property owner's house. I really didn't want to be that close, but no matter, I was in a good spot and I had permission to be there. About thirty minutes later, the guys comes out his door to feed his dogs (beagles) in the pen in his yard, and one of the dogs gets out the pen. He is obviously pissed off at this, and he cusses and hollers at this dog for a good five minutes, but the dog won't come back to the pen. At that point, his wife comes to the door and says "honey, if you wouldn't holler so loud the dog may come back. I think he is scared of you" Well, he proceeds to lay into her with a cussing that made me blush, and I wasn't even involved. It ended with "get in the f*&^^*&ng house and shut the f*&^**&%ng door" They had no clue that anyone was nearby, and I heard the door close quickly after that. I will bet it was a quiet night in that household!!!!


----------



## Bucks N Boars (Jan 18, 2010)

JAMIE said:


> My story is certainly not as funny as most here, but here goes. I had permission to hunt a piece of land that had a large bedding area all the way in one end, down in a little corner. I set up in that corner one evening with my climber, and realized after I had gotten settled in that I was really close to the adjoing property owner's house. I really didn't want to be that close, but no matter, I was in a good spot and I had permission to be there. About thirty minutes later, the guys comes out his door to feed his dogs (beagles) in the pen in his yard, and one of the dogs gets out the pen. He is obviously pissed off at this, and he cusses and hollers at this dog for a good five minutes, but the dog won't come back to the pen. At that point, his wife comes to the door and says "honey, if you wouldn't holler so loud the dog may come back. I think he is scared of you" Well, he proceeds to lay into her with a cussing that made me blush, and I wasn't even involved. It ended with "get in the f*&^^*&ng house and shut the f*&^**&%ng door" They had no clue that anyone was nearby, and I heard the door close quickly after that. I will bet it was a quiet night in that household!!!!


Ouch... I hate to see that stuff! She must be really good at making sandwiches..lol. Kidding!


----------



## mathewsdxtzack (Feb 5, 2009)

Found a dead guy hanging in a tree one time. I also hunt right next to a highway and people ride there bikes 40yds from my stand all the time. Arrowed a 172in 12 pointer from it this year all in town. I have people walk under me alot while hunting in the urban season in town


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

I've been hunting in deer management programs with the local parks for three years now. And nothing interesting has happened.

The closest thing to funny was, watching a squirrel run up a tree because a feral cat walked by. I was in a ground blind and so only saw the cat for a short time. But I could track where it went by watching where the squirrel was looking and hearing the others barking at it.

If you'd like, I could make up a story about topless women and swear it's the truth.


----------



## Arrowhead124 (Aug 3, 2008)

One afternoon I was hunting near a local lake (not even in or around a neighborhood), heard leaves crunching.. here comes a family on mountain bikes. I guess During the off-season the park put a hiking/biking trail through. They rode about 25 yards past me and didn't even see me, and I didn't even notice the trail!.. Last thing I expected to see!


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Gary in Ohio said:


> I've been hunting in deer management programs with the local parks for three years now. And nothing interesting has happened.
> 
> The closest thing to funny was, watching a squirrel run up a tree because a feral cat walked by. I was in a ground blind and so only saw the cat for a short time. But I could track where it went by watching where the squirrel was looking and hearing the others barking at it.
> 
> *If you'd like, I could make up a story about topless women and swear it's the truth*.


Gary can you make her a redhead?


----------



## nojreyd (Oct 1, 2008)

At my house growing up we could hunt on the property right behind us (semi-rural area...but lots of neihborhoods/etc around). You can see houses from the treestands, hear the local football game about 1/2 mile away, etc.

Well, one evening my dad arrows a 6-pt. The thing runs across a cut corn field and crashes literally 30 yards from our back yard. We gut it out right there and laugh about the shortest drag ever. Well, the next afternoon our neihbor tells us that he had a heck of a night. He let his dog out at 11pm to go to the bathroom. The dog comes back in the house 10 minutes later and goes in their living room and throws up a bunch of blood and deer parts...on their white carpet (their house was less than 1 year old).


----------



## JAMIE (Jan 28, 2004)

Apparently I live in an area where domestic disputes occur frequently. The season after I overheard the cussing I told about in my earlier post, a hunting buddy of mine was in his stand and heard a wife cussing her husband like a stray dog because he forgot to bring home a loaf of bread like she had asked!! He said he didn't realize such words could come out of a person's mouth. He described it as "hybrid cussing" she mixed the best parts of different words to kinda form whole new nasty language. The funny part about this was that he wasn't really that close to the house, she was just that loud. The other neighbors are bound to have heard her if he heard her from the treestand well enough to know what she was saying. They grow women tough down here in southern Virginia:wink::wink:


----------



## John Kali (Jan 25, 2011)

I have never really seen anything crazy like a lot of you guys have, but here's my story. I have a few pigs and deer near my house, so I put out corn and enjoy watching them. Well, about 2 weeks ago I was sighting in some new arrows from my deck. I would shoot a group, go retrieve, go back up the deck stairs, repeat. So I go get my arrows and by the time I get back to the top of the stairs there's two does chilling right by the edge of my pond, eyeballin my pile of corn. So I sat there waiting for a minute, and sure enough they came right in 20 yards from me and gobbled it all up. My ridgeback was even inside the fenced yard trying to get them to play with him. I guess deer get dumb when you feed them a lot.


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

nojreyd said:


> At my house growing up we could hunt on the property right behind us (semi-rural area...but lots of neihborhoods/etc around). You can see houses from the treestands, hear the local football game about 1/2 mile away, etc.
> 
> Well, one evening my dad arrows a 6-pt. The thing runs across a cut corn field and crashes literally 30 yards from our back yard. We gut it out right there and laugh about the shortest drag ever. Well, the next afternoon our neihbor tells us that he had a heck of a night. He let his dog out at 11pm to go to the bathroom. The dog comes back in the house 10 minutes later and goes in their living room and throws up a bunch of blood and deer parts...on their white carpet (their house was less than 1 year old).


Funny.

Back when I lived with my parents. I heard my brother's girlfriend screaming, crying and shouting "I hate you Dusty! I hate you!" This was really odd because Dusty was the sweetest dog you'd ever want to meet. It turns out he came in from outside and puked up a whole robin right in front of her.


----------



## JAMIE (Jan 28, 2004)

nojreyd said:


> At my house growing up we could hunt on the property right behind us (semi-rural area...but lots of neihborhoods/etc around). You can see houses from the treestands, hear the local football game about 1/2 mile away, etc.
> 
> Well, one evening my dad arrows a 6-pt. The thing runs across a cut corn field and crashes literally 30 yards from our back yard. We gut it out right there and laugh about the shortest drag ever. Well, the next afternoon our neihbor tells us that he had a heck of a night. He let his dog out at 11pm to go to the bathroom. The dog comes back in the house 10 minutes later and goes in their living room and throws up a bunch of blood and deer parts...on their white carpet (their house was less than 1 year old).


Damn, that had to be a bummerukey:


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I was hunting about 40 yards from a road one evening and had a few does milling around under me. I was waiting patiently for the big one to give me a shot when two middle aged women came jogging out the road. They stopped and were talking about how pretty and cute the deer were and they had no clue I was there. About the time the women turned to continue there jog I ran an arrow through the big doe. She ran about 40 yards and crashed. The two women looked rather confused LOL, they never did see me! :wink:


----------



## TRAVISTLM (Mar 7, 2009)

Last year I watched a police man park in a parking lot early in the morning, get out of his car and do stretching leaneing against his car for about 15 minutes. It was pretty funny


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 9, 2006)

I guess hunting the edge of a golf course, hear some pretty funny stuff after the drive. usually if it stays quiet it was a good shot. I also have seen the undesirables around Marta bus stops gambling and drinking, thats pretty funny, all this being very close to ATL. airport. I lost this land we got to hunt. I use to hate to leave my truck, I was sure it would be on blocks when I came out or I would be robbed.


----------



## DocRay (Aug 4, 2005)

Quinn12 said:


> Nothing too exciting.....turkey hunting last spring and I saw the sight of a lifetime... a squirrel with a mouse in its mouth comes hopping by me at 10yds...... followed by a small bobcat. The bobcat stared me down for a while and then went back the way it had come in. The squirrel went up a tree to me left only to come back down again because of a circling hawk. The dummy went down the tree and went hopping right back over to the bobcat...:O (and yes i am 100% sure it was a mouse and not a baby squirrel)
> btw seeing a bobcat where I live in Ct. is almost like *seeing a Zebra in an Iowa cornfield... it doesn't happen. *
> 
> Same year I was bowhunting in the fall.... a hawk comes out of nowhere with something in its talons. I see its a squirrel just in time for it to drop maybe 30 ft. in the air. Sure enough the squirrel circles the closest tree and starts barking at the hawk which is perched pretty close to me. Needless to say, the hawk gave up on that guy.


I was driving home from work in Muscatine a few years back. I'm buzzing along the highway and honest to God I see a Zebra standing in a field just off the highway. I do about a quadruple take. Yep, it's a Zebra... in a field... in Iowa. Turns out it's an "exotic meats" place right there outside of Muscatine and apparently someone ordered a Zebra and they were waiting to slaughter him I suppose? Weird for sure but I sure got a laugh!


----------



## Bucks N Boars (Jan 18, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

JAMIE said:


> Apparently I live in an area where domestic disputes occur frequently. The season after I overheard the cussing I told about in my earlier post, a hunting buddy of mine was in his stand and heard a wife cussing her husband like a stray dog because he forgot to bring home a loaf of bread like she had asked!! He said he didn't realize such words could come out of a person's mouth. He described it as "hybrid cussing" she mixed the best parts of different words to kinda form whole new nasty language. The funny part about this was that he wasn't really that close to the house, she was just that loud. The other neighbors are bound to have heard her if he heard her from the treestand well enough to know what she was saying. They grow women tough down here in southern Virginia:wink::wink:


might be my mom. She can't talk in normal voice. Can't stand to be in a room with her as my ears hurt. I will just look at her and say "I am sitting right here, stop yelling at me!"


----------



## Sukpad89 (Feb 1, 2012)

At a place in the North East corner of CT I hunt, the land owner is a little crazy. He wanted us to desimate the deer for eating his potatoes, and this year he is not gardening but still wants the deer dead. Anyway he called me one day and asked me if I had any pistols I'm willing to sell and I said sure enough I have a 38 S&W so I brough him the paperwork and everyhting, he had a permit so everyhting was legit. a few weeks later I was telling him about a spot in the neighbors cow fence that was cut and had people tracks coming onto his property from. The next day while hunting the area by the cut fence I saw him walking through with the pistol in hand that I sold him. He spoted me, waved, then kept creeping through. Will be going back though because he is letting me put a feed plot where his garden was to keep the deer coming back, not that the apple trees in his yard arn't enough. He keeps talking about odd things like a small tool closet thing that fell down and someone had picked up one night. And windows being open on his house that were closed when he went to sleep. I asked if he wanted to buy a shotgun off me but he is happy with the pistol.... Crazy guy...


----------



## Bucks N Boars (Jan 18, 2010)

Sukpad89 said:


> At a place in the North East corner of CT I hunt, the land owner is a little crazy. He wanted us to desimate the deer for eating his potatoes, and this year he is not gardening but still wants the deer dead. Anyway he called me one day and asked me if I had any pistols I'm willing to sell and I said sure enough I have a 38 S&W so I brough him the paperwork and everyhting, he had a permit so everyhting was legit. a few weeks later I was telling him about a spot in the neighbors cow fence that was cut and had people tracks coming onto his property from. The next day while hunting the area by the cut fence I saw him walking through with the pistol in hand that I sold him. He spoted me, waved, then kept creeping through. Will be going back though because he is letting me put a feed plot where his garden was to keep the deer coming back, not that the apple trees in his yard arn't enough. He keeps talking about odd things like a small tool closet thing that fell down and someone had picked up one night. And windows being open on his house that were closed when he went to sleep. I asked if he wanted to buy a shotgun off me but he is happy with the pistol.... Crazy guy...


Dang! If I were him, I would be carrying more than a pistol!


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

We had a professional HOBO walk out of the woods after dark once. Guy was the real deal, looked like he jumped of the train that rolled down the tracks.

I cant put in enough detail how crazy this was.


----------



## Bucks N Boars (Jan 18, 2010)

No pics??


----------



## Bucks N Boars (Jan 18, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Bucks N Boars (Jan 18, 2010)

No one else??


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

Sukpad89 said:


> At a place in the North East corner of CT I hunt, the land owner is a little crazy. He wanted us to desimate the deer for eating his potatoes, and this year he is not gardening but still wants the deer dead. Anyway he called me one day and asked me if I had any pistols I'm willing to sell and I said sure enough I have a 38 S&W so I brough him the paperwork and everyhting, he had a permit so everyhting was legit. a few weeks later I was telling him about a spot in the neighbors cow fence that was cut and had people tracks coming onto his property from. The next day while hunting the area by the cut fence I saw him walking through with the pistol in hand that I sold him. He spoted me, waved, then kept creeping through. Will be going back though because he is letting me put a feed plot where his garden was to keep the deer coming back, not that the apple trees in his yard arn't enough. He keeps talking about odd things like a small tool closet thing that fell down and someone had picked up one night. And windows being open on his house that were closed when he went to sleep. I asked if he wanted to buy a shotgun off me but he is happy with the pistol.... Crazy guy...


tell him to call 1-800-ghostbusters


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

nojreyd said:


> At my house growing up we could hunt on the property right behind us (semi-rural area...but lots of neihborhoods/etc around). You can see houses from the treestands, hear the local football game about 1/2 mile away, etc.
> 
> Well, one evening my dad arrows a 6-pt. The thing runs across a cut corn field and crashes literally 30 yards from our back yard. We gut it out right there and laugh about the shortest drag ever. Well, the next afternoon our neihbor tells us that he had a heck of a night. He let his dog out at 11pm to go to the bathroom. The dog comes back in the house 10 minutes later and goes in their living room and throws up a bunch of blood and deer parts...on their white carpet (their house was less than 1 year old).


Now that's a funny one right there!


----------



## Sukpad89 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sukpad89 said:


> At a place in the North East corner of CT I hunt, the land owner is a little crazy. He wanted us to desimate the deer for eating his potatoes, and this year he is not gardening but still wants the deer dead. Anyway he called me one day and asked me if I had any pistols I'm willing to sell and I said sure enough I have a 38 S&W so I brough him the paperwork and everyhting, he had a permit so everyhting was legit. a few weeks later I was telling him about a spot in the neighbors cow fence that was cut and had people tracks coming onto his property from. The next day while hunting the area by the cut fence I saw him walking through with the pistol in hand that I sold him. He spoted me, waved, then kept creeping through. Will be going back though because he is letting me put a feed plot where his garden was to keep the deer coming back, not that the apple trees in his yard arn't enough. He keeps talking about odd things like a small tool closet thing that fell down and someone had picked up one night. And windows being open on his house that were closed when he went to sleep. I asked if he wanted to buy a shotgun off me but he is happy with the pistol.... Crazy guy...





Bucks N Boars said:


> Dang! If I were him, I would be carrying more than a pistol!





Krypt Keeper said:


> tell him to call 1-800-ghostbusters


I will put up trail cams as soon as i can afford them. I wanna know whats going on myself!


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Doohh I get so excited to see this thread come up and then its a ttt! Bummer


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

redruff said:


> Doohh I get so excited to see this thread come up and then its a ttt! Bummer


x2...


----------



## Yazz (Jul 15, 2011)

BP1992 said:


> x2...


x3...


----------



## 24hrsparkey (Feb 20, 2010)

x4...


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

x5...


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

x6...


----------



## Yazz (Jul 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Nothing more than a ttt thread at this point, let it die a respectable death. LOL


----------



## Yazz (Jul 15, 2011)

BLan said:


> Nothing more than a ttt thread at this point, let it die a respectable death. LOL


ok...


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

​I think hoyt40 and ahunter55/old time hunting pics are having a ttt competition or something??


----------



## atom11 (Feb 11, 2011)

I got a pretty good one...
I was hunting a somewhat populated area right around a small lake. From my treestand I can somewhat see a road that leads to the parking lot I park my truck. One night I was up in the stand and was watchin some bucks that might have been legal when i look up and see this car come flyin down the road. That car parks in the lot for a little bit then heads back towards the main road. At that time a truck was coming into the lot. The two vehicles stop and the drivers were talking to eachother for a little bit and the car coming up from the parking lot whips it in reverse and gasses it hard. He then tries to slam on the breaks and whip his car around to go forward trying to impress his buddy in the truck. All I see from my stand was the undercarriage of his car flip through the air. I got down to see if he was alright. I could tell he was a younger kid that just wrecked his moms car. Luckily he was alright just shaken up. All I could do was shake my head. The things you see from a treestand...


----------



## Bigp (Jan 3, 2012)

Got two stories first one ona guided trip to indiana I keep hearing rustling in the woods then a pack of dogs comes through the woods under my stand stops pisses all over the tree im hunting out of.Was bird hunting on public land and looked down a hillside and saw 2 dudes giving a girl the old london bridge.yikes


----------



## Steadfast1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a stand kinda close to the local zoo. It's kind of eerie at first light you can hear the lion roaring as he wakes up. Makes you feel like you're in Africa lol


----------



## GDLT31 (Jul 28, 2011)

I was bow hunting in Citrus Managment Area here in Florida about 15 years ago sitting in my stand I here something coming my way.Next I see a guy all dressed up in a suit then another,now women now they are dressed up.No one has seen me yet now between 20 to 30 people.Then over the rise here comes the bride.It's a fricking wedding in the woods how cool is this.I climbed down off my stand,walked in there direction keeping my distance just to get a look.They never saw or heard me as I went back to my truck.And yes I still hunt that area from time to time.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Had a lady come in the woods, drop her pants and poop....


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## Tex21 (Jun 5, 2010)

Bgargasz said:


> Had a lady come in the woods, drop her pants and poop....
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


That was almost a good scene.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Tex21 said:


> That was almost a good scene.


Almost... Then the first turd hit the ground...


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## Yazz (Jul 15, 2011)

When you got to go, you got to go!!!!



Bgargasz said:


> Had a lady come in the woods, drop her pants and poop....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Bgargasz said:


> Had a lady come in the woods, drop her pants and poop....
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


best 11 word story ever! I'm still laughing!


----------



## Yazz (Jul 15, 2011)

ttt one last time, lol


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

Couple years ago I saw a pretty good domestic fight when I was hunting by a house. They were hollering a cussing loud enough to wake the dead. The funniest part was the guy had nothing on by ****** tighty underwear and slippers it looked like. She was picking up gravel from the driveway throwing it at him while he was running around trying not to get hit. He got in the truck sped off she got in the minivan and chased after him. Then about 5 min later they came flying back in. He did a doughnut in the yard and stopped she pinned the van up against his truck so he couldnt get out the door. He crawled over and got out the passenger side, as he got out she rolled the van back jumped out and grabbed the truck keys and pitches them into the yard. 

From what I could gather she was mad because he said something bad about her parents and didnt want to go eat at their house for supper the next day. 

Hunted there a week later and they were all huggy kissy and seemed like nothing was wrong.


----------



## arduckaholic (Jun 21, 2012)

I was hunting in the hot springs village during an urban hunt. Got out of the truck and it was 98 degrees when I hung my climber on the oak. Well I'm wearing khaki colored shorts tennis shoes and a camo shirt. I can see a house about 150yrds away and the last hour of light being a retirement community mostly an old man let's his golden retriever out. Well one of the two was deaf as loud as he was talking to his dog telling him he's a good boy taking a big $&?t. I thought what a complete miserable waste of time. Well when it was almost dark enough you couldn't see the ground a deer comes in. We had unlimited tags and I could only tell it was a deer and didn't much care what kind. Needless to say got a nice 8pt suprise! 

No topless women while hunting but did see one change while fishing a bass tournament on the lake. Same lake we came around a bend doing 70mph and almost hit a huge orange water bucket that was being lowered into the lake by an apache helicopter fighting a wildfire. Pretty cool experience


----------



## dogg3250 (Aug 16, 2006)

Had a buddy text me while he was hunting. He said you are not going to believe this but 4 teenage kids just walked past me and sat down on a log in a little clearing and broke open a 6 pack and started a lil party them all of sudden the girls shirts come off and they start in with one of the boys and the other boy breaks out his cell phone and is taking video or pictures. I texted him back and asked him what did you do. He said he slowly stood up and yelled down to them hey you need me to run the camera? He said you never seen kids running and tripping and falling all over them self's trying to get out of sight. He said he had to get down and go home he was laughing so hard he figured he was going to fall out of the tree.

Oddest thing I have ever seen was many years ago I was 18 and was in a stand in a new spot I had come across I was sitting all day when a lil old lady walk into the the woods and sit down and eat her lunch. She left some scraps for the critters before she got up and left. I was like what the hell is this all about. I came to find out later that her husband used to hunt this spot across from their house and three times a week she would go have a late lunch in his hunting spot. He has passed 5 years before I seen her.


----------



## arduckaholic (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh yea I forgot I was hunting a power line by the house one evening I was maybe 65 yards from fence for the interstate when a doe comes out at 30yrds well I am getting ready to shoot when a car pulls over. It's getting dark and this thing is like 20yds wide and this car pulls over right here!? Here of all places!? Well the deer pays it no mind and they are close to in line buy in no danger from me shooting due to lay of the land. Well before I shoot I'm wondering if they can see me or the deer or what I'm doing when I shoot and the green lumenok smacks her and she piles up. I know they saw the green streak late as it was lol.


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## jamesbalog (Dec 14, 2009)

I dont believe 3/4 of these. Ive hunted an urban area right next to a development for roughly ten years now. Only thing ive seen/heard that was kind of odd was a families reaction to one of my coonhounds. He opened on track probably 75 yards from the family having a fire in their yard. As soon as he opened his mouth one lady screamed and the family ran inside at a dead sprint scared to death. 

I guess I really dont blame them for being a bit scared, this particular dog makes a God awful noise I cant even begin to try to sound out to type when he runs track. It makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up sometimes.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

not hunting...but still kind of funny..i was fishing from the shore on a small pond with my 11yr old son. the road was up above us about 8 feet...there were bushes between the road and shore so we must have been invisible cause a ugmo lady in her late 40's came running by panting and out of breath and covered in sweat.....she then proceeded to rip a loud cheeck smacking fart...me and my son were in tears laughing....good father son bonding moment!!!


----------



## Yazz (Jul 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

arduckaholic said:


> Oh yea I forgot I was hunting a power line by the house one evening I was maybe 65 yards from fence for the interstate when a doe comes out at 30yrds well I am getting ready to shoot when a car pulls over. It's getting dark and this thing is like 20yds wide and this car pulls over right here!? Here of all places!? Well the deer pays it no mind and they are close to in line buy in no danger from me shooting due to lay of the land. Well before I shoot I'm wondering if they can see me or the deer or what I'm doing when I shoot and the green lumenok smacks her and she piles up. I know they saw the green streak late as it was lol.


If I were to see something likw that after stopping to watch a deer I would be tickled pink. Can't think of a cooler sight, especially not expecting it. Of course they were probably antihunters that pulled off sobbing and puking, lol.


----------



## Ethan Grotheer (Mar 19, 2010)

This.. Can't .. Die..


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Gonna do a city limits hunt late this fall hope I can. Its within sight of the high school and middle school so that should raise the odds 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Yazz (Jul 15, 2011)

one more time


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Ryangreen93 (Feb 23, 2015)

Jarocal said:


> 16 years ago you would have probably needed a set of hedge clippers and a camera...


hahahaha!!!! this is gold


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

These are some awesome stories, makes me want to go on an urban hunt here and there haha


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Two years ago we drove into the woods on our atv's (undeveloped neighborhood we had permission to hunt) and right off the trail not ten feet is a young teenage couple with a nice blanket on the ground getting ready to explore each other. Haha. Sorry to have messed them up but we had hunting to do!


----------



## dumpster fire (Sep 11, 2012)

Used to live in Westminster MD, which is apparently in the flight path from DC to Camp David. It was late summer and I was sighting in my bow off of our deck when 2 of the green (marine) presidential helicopters flew over our house at a very low altitude. I'm guessing I was in multiple crosshairs that day and couldn't have set my bow down more quickly.


----------



## Bucks N Boars (Jan 18, 2010)

this is way better than studying


----------

